# this is the THREAT DOWN!!!



## Troop_lee

When I send you a PM, please add your name to my list! 
This is not to be confused with other "lesser" lists here on Club Stogie!

When all have checked in, We'll do "something" but I'm not going to say what that "something" is here on the thread. 
But all others should *"Live In Fear"*


----------



## Troop_lee

I'm here.

1.Troop_Lee


----------



## wayner123

1.Troop_Lee
2. wayner123

Great idea, this is amazing idea, glad you came up with it Troop.:tu


----------



## shaggy

pffffffffffffffff.................i wonder where u got this idea from????


----------



## Papichulo

I guess you can add me so I can bomb myself:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> When I send you a PM, please add your name to my list!
> This is not to be confused with other but better lists here on Club Stogie!
> 
> When all have checked in, We'll do "something" ( I dont know what )but I'm not going to say what that "something" is here on the thread.
> But all others should *"should not worrie cause im full of:BS"*


Troop u have to be more postive about yourself:r



shaggy said:


> pffffffffffffffff.................*i wonder where u got this idea from*????


Money C Money Do, There going2do what ever we do. (not):chk:chk


----------



## Mauirce

Troop_lee said:


> When I send you a PM, please add your name to my list!
> This is not to be confused with other "lesser" lists here on Club Stogie!
> 
> When all have checked in, We'll do "something" but I'm not going to say what that "something" is here on the thread.
> But all others should *"Live In Fear"*


Troop_lee, I'm gonna give you the nick name in this thread of 'F Troop' after the old sitcom. Why? because this thread is hilarious filled with silly antics, ridiculous incidents, and cornball messages. It's one of those threads that requires very little brainwork and offers just the right dose of humor to let you know not to take it seriously.

Sincerly, :cb

SASLMAO!!! (smoking a stogie laughing my A _ _ off)


----------



## Kidrock387

So I just want you Flordians to know that you guys are so screwed, you really need to recruit twice the amount of people we have...Sorry

:BS



Jon


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kidrock387 said:


> So I just want you Flordians to know that you guys are so screwed, you really need to recruit twice the amount of people we have...Sorry
> 
> :BS
> 
> Jon


:r:r:r


----------



## Troop_lee

Kidrock387 said:


> So I just want you Flordians to know that you guys are so screwed, you really need to recruit twice the amount of people we have...Sorry
> 
> :BS
> 
> Jon


We already have twice the people you have, its just past there bed time. This is Florida REMEMBER!!


----------



## Troop_lee

Papichulo said:


> I guess you can add me so I can bomb myself:r


No you have to pick a team here. We don't want anyone saying that "you play for both teams" Do we??


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> No you have to pick a team here. We don't want anyone saying that "you play for both teams" Do we??


P-man sounds like they dont want u, we'll take ya. The friendly people are on our team...:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> P-man sounds like they dont want u, we'll take ya. The friendly people are on our team...:tu


But the COOL people are on this team. So we want Brent!

Were friendly too... :chk:chk


----------



## Kidrock387

Troop_lee said:


> We already have twice the people you have, its just past there bed time. This is Florida REMEMBER!!


Ohhhhh thats right land of the fog's im kidding


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hey Troop... I appreciate your passion and your courage. You obviously realize it is time to "recognize" :r
Should we be afraid of BOTH of the guys you have been able to sign up so far? :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey Troop... I appreciate your passion and your courage. You obviously realize it is time to "recognize" :r
> *Should we be afraid of BOTH of the guys you have been able to sign up so far*? :tu


:r:r:r


----------



## DragonMan

:r 2 have answered the call...2!!! :r I guess the computer room at the retirement home isn't opened yet, or it's closed for the night so the tired old Florida crew can get some much needed rest.
*
WAKE UP AND STOP DREAMING!!!*

The only thing your Florida crew is going to beat is a couple of eggs, after you take your meds and put on your dentures for breakfast!! :r You shouldn't be starting battles you have no chance of winning, you should be enjoying your retirement, after all isn't Florida where everyone goes to retire!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> :r 2 have answered the call...2!!! :r I guess the computer room at the retirement home isn't opened yet, or it's closed for the night so the tired old Florida crew can get some much needed rest.
> *
> WAKE UP AND STOP DREAMING!!!*
> 
> The only thing your Florida crew is going to beat is a couple of eggs, after you take your meds and put on your dentures for breakfast!! :r You shouldn't be starting battles you have no chance of winning, you should be enjoying your retirement, after all isn't Florida where everyone goes to retire!!


:r:r:r



wayner123 said:


> 1.Troop_Lee
> 2. wayner123
> 
> Great idea, this is amazing idea, glad you came up with it Troop.:tu


Troop yall should stop b4this gets out of control. Run while u can:chk U C Ron isnt playing any more hes out of here :z


----------



## wayner123

DragonMan said:


> :r 2 have answered the call...2!!! :r I guess the computer room at the retirement home isn't opened yet, or it's closed for the night so the tired old Florida crew can get some much needed rest.
> *
> WAKE UP AND STOP DREAMING!!!*
> 
> The only thing your Florida crew is going to beat is a couple of eggs, after you take your meds and put on your dentures for breakfast!! :r You shouldn't be starting battles you have no chance of winning, you should be enjoying your retirement, after all isn't Florida where everyone goes to retire!!


I think you should wake up and start reading.

It seems the only people starting anything has been FL, IN and TX. The rest of you are compiling some list that "should" make us scared? Come on. FL already beat TX and then you guys go and jump in the mix after 100+ pages of beatdown. At least when Ron started the thread he posted bomb codes going out.

This is getting like a gauntlet and you all have it easy as you have been sitting back and now decide to you wanna play. You are like the kid on the playground who jumps into the fight hoping that the other's are tired and you can get in your sucker shots. FL is ready for whatever!! So either stop talking and do something or go back to the shadows as usual.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> I think you should wake up and start reading.
> 
> *It seems the only people starting anything has been FL, IN and TX. The rest of you are compiling some list that "should" make us scared? Come on.* FL already beat TX and then *you guys go and jump in the mix after 100+ pages of beatdown.* At least when *Ron started the thread he posted bomb codes going out. Your's is at what?? 6 pages and nothing more than *:BS Wooo there big fella sounds like your getting a lil upset there, it's all in fun and games here.:tu
> 
> This is getting like a gauntlet and *you all have it easy as you have been sitting back and now decide to you wanna play.* You are like the kid on the playground who jumps into the fight hoping that the other's are tired and you can get in your sucker shots. FL is ready for whatever, but I have had enough of you all's :BS . *Crap or get off the pot* I think i will:BS.


Reading some of your statements sounds like you've been bombing here for some time now. These wars been going on b4me&u remember this is all about the love we have for each other and the love of the jungle..

PS: Im still going foward with what I started:chk:chk:chk
PM sent:tu
Im tired im going2bed. 
Nite all, stay safe out there and watch you 6..........


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Reading some of your statements sounds like you've been bombing here for some time now. These wars been going on b4me&u remember this is all about the love we have for each other and the love of the jungle..
> 
> PS: Im still going foward with what I started:chk:chk:chk
> PM sent:tu
> Im tired im going2bed.
> Nite all, stay safe out there and watch you 6..........


Yeah I edited my post. Seems you got the  version.

It is all in good fun and we are all BOTL's!! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> Yeah I edited my post. Seems you got the  version.
> 
> It is all in good fun and we are all BOTL's!! :ss


Were on the same page, just that fast without disrespecting each other 2pm's been sent and it's all understood. Now that's grown up men in action:tu peace2u my BOTL and until next week when the rain falls heavy on the florida crew. Now if I can just get these young guys here in the "D" to act grown up maybe they'll stop all the fighting and killing???

PS; I still dont know about that Ron & Alex guy tho..:mn
4me GN all.... Cya N the Am.o


----------



## DragonMan

wayner123 said:


> I think you should wake up and start reading.
> 
> It seems the only people starting anything has been FL, IN and TX. The rest of you are compiling some list that "should" make us scared? Come on. FL already beat TX and then you guys go and jump in the mix after 100+ pages of beatdown. At least when Ron started the thread he posted bomb codes going out.
> 
> This is getting like a gauntlet and you all have it easy as you have been sitting back and now decide to you wanna play. You are like the kid on the playground who jumps into the fight hoping that the other's are tired and you can get in your sucker shots. FL is ready for whatever!! So either stop talking and do something or go back to the shadows as usual.


Patience my friend. Remember, since you guys beefed up your border it's harder for us Canadians to get anything across. Give us a little time eh, it'll be worth it! :tu :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

I am on this list:

1.Troop_Lee
2. wayner123
3. Major Captain Silly

My credentials are below:










MCS


----------



## The Dakotan

1.Troop_Lee
2. wayner123
3. Major Captain Silly
4. The Dakotan

My name is on a list. I am special.


----------



## stig

Wow, 4 whole participants, I bet the boys up in MI are just scared silly.


----------



## Bigkerm

1.Troop_Lee
2. wayner123
3. Major Captain Silly
4. The Dakotan
5. Bigkerm


Seems like I hear alot of gums flapping again. I guess people haven't learned not to mess with FL. I guess we will have to teach the "slow" kids again.


----------



## Troop_lee

stig said:


> Wow, 4 whole participants, I bet the boys up in MI are just scared silly.


Sorry, I'm old and went to bed early before I could send any more PM's (and the only 5 at one time limit slowed me down). :tu


----------



## floydpink

I am a Floridian, and I am here, and easily swayed into batlle.


----------



## Troop_lee

1.Troop_Lee
2. wayner123
3. Major Captain Silly
4. The Dakotan
5. Bigkerm
6. floydpink
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

1.Troop_Lee
2. wayner123
3. Major Captain Silly
4. The Dakotan
5. Bigkerm
6. floydpink
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
8.Jason_of_texas


----------



## Mauirce

Jason_of_Texas said:


> 1.Troop_Lee
> 2. wayner123
> 3. Major Captain Silly
> 4. The Dakotan
> 5. Bigkerm
> 6. floydpink
> 7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
> 8.Jason_of_texas


Ok I'm gonna give this entire list of all present and future signers, the nick name *'F Troop'* after the old sitcom.

Why?

Because this entire team is hilarious!, filled with silly antics!, ridiculous incidents, and cornball messages!

It's one of those teams that requires very little brainwork and offers just the right dose of humor to let you know *Not!* to take _*Any *_of them seriously.

:tu

Sincerly,

SASLMAO!!! (smoking a stogie laughing my A _ _ off)


----------



## The Dakotan

Mauirce said:


> Ok I'm gonna give this entire list of all present and future signers, the nick name *'F Troop'* after the old sitcom.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because this entire team is hilarious!, filled with silly antics!, ridiculous incidents, and cornball messages!
> 
> It's one of those teams that requires very little brainwork and offers just the right dose of humor to let you know *Not!* to take _*Any *_of them seriously.
> 
> :tu
> 
> Sincerly,
> 
> SASLMAO!!! (smoking a stogie laughing my A _ _ off)


Wow Mauirce!! It sounds like you aren't taken seriously. You think you can teach us all a lesson? give it a try and see what happens.  I guess I'm just jaded. In the intrastate war, that's been going on for a month (where have you been?), I've seen people like you come in and talk all big and bad. Threatening us. Laughing at us. But the only thing that happens is more hot air from people who are never willing to step-up. So, Mauirce, you willing to step-up or just flap your jaw. :r

Sincerely, 
tired of all the :BS


----------



## ZYA_LTR

The Dakotan said:


> Wow Mauirce!! It sounds like you aren't taken seriously. You think you can teach us all a lesson? give it a try and see what happens.  I guess I'm just jaded. In the intrastate war, that's been going on for a month (where have you been?), I've seen people like you come in and talk all big and bad. Threatening us. Laughing at us. But the only thing that happens is more hot air from people who are never willing to step-up. So, Mauirce, you willing to step-up or just flap your jaw. :r
> 
> Sincerely,
> tired of all the :BS


Oh don't worry, we have been sitting back carefully plotting and planning. Making note as to which key payers and general to knock down first, inorder to take down the rest of the troops. My newbie bomb was needed to further rattle the troops, and get the big dogs to stick there heads out to be better picked off.....


----------



## The Dakotan

ZYA_LTR said:


> Oh don't worry, we have been sitting back carefully plotting and planning. Making note as to which key payers and general to knock down first, inorder to take down the rest of the troops. My newbie bomb was needed to further rattle the troops, and get the big dogs to stick there heads out to be better picked off.....


Yes, your bomb did make me stick my head out of the trenches. But only time will tell if your comrades back you up!


----------



## txmatt

Troop_Lee
 wayner123
 Major Captain Silly
 The Dakotan
 Bigkerm
 floydpink
 Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
 Jason_of_texas
 TXMatt


----------



## rack04

txmatt said:


> Troop_Lee
> wayner123
> Major Captain Silly
> The Dakotan
> Bigkerm
> floydpink
> Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
> Jason_of_texas
> TXMatt


What's up with all these Texans siding with the enemy?


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> What's up with all these Texans siding with the enemy?


PM sent! :tu


----------



## rack04

Troop_lee said:


> PM sent! :tu


Pride aside the rebels are under attack. I have been called to arms.


Troop_Lee
wayner123
Major Captain Silly
The Dakotan
Bigkerm
floydpink
Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
Jason_of_texas
TXMatt
rack04


----------



## Infin1ty

Great idea man. Cant wait to see the pictures of this carnage.


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> Pride aside the rebels are under attack. I have been called to arms.
> 
> Troop_Lee
> wayner123
> Major Captain Silly
> The Dakotan
> Bigkerm
> floydpink
> Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
> Jason_of_texas
> TXMatt
> rack04


Happy to see that you are with us.:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

You were never alone.


Troop_Lee
wayner123
Major Captain Silly
The Dakotan
Bigkerm
floydpink
Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
Jason_of_texas
TXMatt
rack04
Ron1YY
SnkByt
So. Fla. Crew

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee

Ron1YY said:


> *You were never alone.*


I know that Ron, I guess our northern foes were a little unsure. But I knew that you, Alex, and the south FL Crew would be with us.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Troop_lee said:


> When I send you a PM, please add your name to my list!
> This is not to be confused with other "lesser" lists here on Club Stogie!
> 
> When all have checked in, We'll do "something" but I'm not going to say what that "something" is here on the thread.
> But all others should *"Live In Fear"*


uHh.... Very nice 
keep me posted, THIS LIST RULE'S!
but is NOthing without trodgor and Captin silly :chk:tu
....TROGDOR!....
TROGDOR>>!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

1. Troop_Lee 
2. wayner123 
3. Major Captain Silly 
4. The Dakotan 
5. Bigkerm 
6. floydpink 
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation) 
8. Jason_of_texas 
9. TXMatt 
10. rack04 
11. Ron1YY 
12. SnkByt 
13. So. Fla. Crew 
14. Aladdin F'ing Sane :gn :al Burp!


----------



## Mauirce

The Dakotan said:


> Wow Mauirce!! It sounds like you _*ARE *_taken seriously. You can teach us all a lesson. Please don't give it a try we don't wanna see what happens.  I guess I'm just jaded. In the intrastate war, that's been going on for a month (where have you been?), I've seen people like you come in and talk all big and bad. Threatening us. Laughing at us. But the only thing that happens is more hot air from people who are never willing to step-up. So, Mauirce, you willing to step-up or just flap your jaw. :r
> 
> Sincerely,


blah blah :BS

Hey it's all in fun 

But seriously,...

Just calling it like I see it, the score is 23 to 8 and I don't see the Floridians wining this one by getting some big turnout on your list, Like ZYA LTR said in the post immediately after yours, this is a very strategic battle, and by the way, your team is *loosing* pal!

P.S.

Yall come back now,...

Ya here


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Aladdin Sane said:


> 1. Troop_Lee
> 2. wayner123
> 3. Major Captain Silly
> 4. The Dakotan
> 5. Bigkerm
> 6. floydpink
> 7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
> 8. Jason_of_texas
> 9. TXMatt
> 10. rack04
> 11. Ron1YY
> 12. SnkByt
> 13. So. Fla. Crew
> 14. Aladdin F'ing Sane :gn :al Burp!


If this list gets much bigger, we won't have anybody left to bomb.

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Mauirce said:


> Ok I'm gonna give this entire list of all present and future signers, the nick name *'F Troop'* after the old sitcom.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because this entire team is hilarious!, filled with silly antics!, ridiculous incidents, and cornball messages!
> 
> It's one of those teams that requires very little brainwork and offers just the right dose of humor to let you know *Not!* to take _*Any *_of them seriously.
> 
> :tu
> 
> Sincerly,
> 
> SASLMAO!!! (smoking a stogie laughing my A _ _ off)


Sometimes I go bye bye in the car.

MCS


----------



## Ron1YY

Mauirce said:


> blah blah :BS
> 
> Hey it's all in fun
> 
> But seriously,...
> 
> Just calling it like I see it, the score is 23 to 8 and I see the Floridians wining this one by BOMBING the crap out of my list, Like ZYA LTR said in the post immediately after yours, this is a very strategic battle, and by the way, MY team is *loosing* pal!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Yall come back now,...
> 
> Ya here


Just know this Maurice, I hit harder now than I used to. I plan on following Carlos' advice, Take out the biggest and baddest you got FIRST!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Just know this Maurice, I hit harder now than I used to. I plan on following Carlos' advice, Take out the biggest and baddest you got FIRST!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I'm glad I'm on FL's side! I think we can take them!


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> I'm glad I'm on FL's side! I think we can take them!


You know it Jeff!!!!! I think it's time for me to start a PM campaigne and recruit some of my Bro's and others I have dealt with over the years!!!!

I'll start PMing people tonight!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I'm glad I'm on FL's side! I think we can take them!


Oh brother!! What happen to you!!!


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Oh brother!! What happen to you!!!


my battle is with Texas. Florida just sent me warning shots. nothing serious. a mere spat between friends. :ss

yeah, i'm just afraid of what reggie will do to me if I respond ... we'll see.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Oh brother!! What happen to you!!!


You're always welcome to join us Brent!!!!! The list of people I am going to PM hit like a freight train........

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> You know it Jeff!!!!! I think it's time for me to start a PM campaigne and recruit some of my Bro's and others I have dealt with over the years!!!!
> 
> I'll start PMing people tonight!!!!!
> 
> Ron


That's a great idea! These MI boys really think they rule the world. Did I mention i'm a buckeye? I don't like Michigan.


----------



## The Dakotan

One more thing: Troop, is the title of this thread a reference to a certain TV celebrity? if so, awesome. :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> That's a great idea! These MI boys really think they rule the world. Did I mention i'm a buckeye? I don't like Michigan.


I think we should get everyone that is in our war thread and recruit others for our team!!!!! What do you think???

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> I think we should get everyone that is in our war thread and recruit others for our team!!!!! What do you think???
> 
> Ron


let's do it. although Seanohue has already been recruited for the enemy. Hoosiers fighting Hoosiers. it's just sad.


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> let's do it. although Seanohue has already been recruited for the enemy. Hoosiers fighting Hoosiers. it's just sad.


He has inside intel!!!!!! He could be our mole!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> He has inside intel!!!!!! He could be our mole!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Maybe I'll have to deal with him myself!


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> let's do it. although Seanohue has already been recruited for the enemy. Hoosiers fighting Hoosiers. it's just sad.


It is sad....you should switch teams.


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> It is sad....you should switch teams.


I've picked my team. Now it's time to fight!


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> It is sad....you should switch teams.


Tom, I caught that too. Then again so did Major Captain Silly, TXMatt and Jason of TX (Just because he is from TX). I am miffed. Oh well.


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> I've picked my team. Now it's time to fight!


Can't we just have a dance -off?

 :r


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> Can't we just have a dance -off?
> 
> :r


Sure thing Tom!!!! You and I will dance REAL soon!!!:r

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Sure thing Tom!!!! You and I will dance REAL soon!!!:r
> 
> Ron


Hey now!! What did I ever do to you Ron?? :r


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> Hey now!! What did I ever do to you Ron?? :r


Let's see

You're my Bro
You always have my back
We're finally going to hang in Feb
We've done splits
We've done trades

The list is just too long

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Tom, I caught that too. Then again so did Major Captain Silly, TXMatt and Jason of TX (Just because he is from TX). I am miffed. Oh well.


Seems like you and Seanohue are the only ones that went to the other team Brent!!!! We are a forgiving crew, come Back to the light Bro, Come back to us!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Let's see
> 
> You're my Bro
> You always have my back
> We're finally going to hang in Feb
> We've done splits
> We've done trades
> 
> The list is just too long
> 
> Ron


Sounds like a friendship to me.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Sounds like a friendship to me.


Truer words could not be said!!!! I feel the same way about most of the peopleI deal with on here

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Let's see
> 
> You're my Bro
> You always have my back
> We're finally going to hang in Feb
> We've done splits
> We've done trades
> 
> The list is just too long
> 
> Ron


Shouldn't that buy me some mercy?? :r

Friendship indeed, it will be good to finally herf in Feb.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

txmatt said:


> [*] *TXMatt *[/LIST]


Come on Tx-Man b4real I know your not on there side All the bad SH!T they had to say about you and your state Tell me they put your name on there without your permission.


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Come on Tx-Man b4real I know your not on there side All the bad SH!T they had to say about you and your state Tell me they put your name on there without your permission.


What's the matter Bro??? Starting to think twice about playing :ss :hn :mn

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Come on Tx-Man b4real I know your not on there side All the bad SH!T they had to say about you and your state Tell me they put your name on there without your permission.


I am asking myself the same question on why he would sign up out of state


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> What's the matter Bro??? Starting to think twice about playing :ss :hn :mn
> 
> Ron


Nope 
nope
nope
and nope/


----------



## LJ'sVic

1. Troop_Lee 
2. wayner123 
3. Major Captain Silly 
4. The Dakotan 
5. Bigkerm 
6. floydpink 
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation) 
8. Jason_of_texas 
9. TXMatt 
10. rack04 
11. Ron1YY 
12. SnkByt 
13. So. Fla. Crew 
14. Aladdin F'ing Sane :gn :al Burp!
15. LJ'sVic


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> One more thing: Troop, is the title of this thread a reference to a certain TV celebrity? if so, awesome. :tu


Oh, it is most certainly.

Other List MI, Canada, traders to the peace of Club Stogie.









Ok, team pm everyone who you think wants play on the winning team. We will organize a list of hits later this week (or just hot whoever you want on the other list) and Florida rules apply, pm me or Ron if you need clarification as to what that means. :ss:mn:mn:mn


----------



## Ron1YY

Troop_lee said:


> Oh, it is most certainly.
> 
> Other List MI, Canada, traders to the peace of Club Stogie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, team pm everyone who you think wants play on the winning team. We will organize a list of hits later this week (or just hot whoever you want on the other list) and *Florida rules apply*, pm me or Ron if you need clarification as to what that means. :ss:mn:mn:mn


Let's keep it simple (I'm a Marine) Take no prisoners, Leave no survivors!!!!

Ron


----------



## txmatt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Come on Tx-Man b4real I know your not on there side All the bad SH!T they had to say about you and your state Tell me they put your name on there without your permission.


Hey bud,

Floriduh is still public enemy #2, the blue and gold have top honors. I still don't have any details on coordinates but am always happy to gang up on some unsuspecting SOB..

---
You know you're from Michigan when...
 You've never met any celebrities.
 "Vacation" means going to Cedar Point.
 At least 1 member of your family disowns you the week of the Michigan/Michigan State game.
 Half the change in your pocket is Canadian.....eh!
 You drive 86 mph on the highway and pass on the right.
 Your idea of a traffic jam is 40 cars waiting to pass an orange barrel.
 You know how to play (and pronounce) Euchre.
 It's easy to get VERNORS Ginger Ale, Sanders Hot Fudge sauce, AND Faygo Pop.
 You know how to pronounce "Mackinac."
 You've had to switch on the "heat" and the "A/C" in the same day.
 You bake with SODA and drink a POP.
 The movie "Escanaba in Da Moonlight" wasn't funny. You consider it a documentary.
 Your little league game was snowed out.
 The word "thumb" has geographical, rather than anatomical significance.
 You show people where you grew up by pointing to a spot on your left hand.
 Traveling coast-to-coast means driving from Port Huron to Muskegon.
 You measure distance in minutes.
 When giving directions, you refer to A Michigan Left.
 You know that Kalamazoo not only exists, but isn't that far from Hell.
 Your year has 2 seasons: Winter and Construction.
 Home Depot on any Saturday is busier than toy stores at Christmas.
 You know when it has rained because of the smell of worms.
 Owning a Japanese car was a hangin' offense in your hometown.
 You believe that "down south" means Toledo.
 You are still bitter about the Toledo War.


----------



## Kidrock387

txmatt said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> Floriduh is still public enemy #2, the blue and gold have top honors. I still don't have any details on coordinates but am always happy to gang up on some unsuspecting SOB..
> 
> ---
> You know you're from Michigan when...
> You've never met any celebrities.
> "Vacation" means going to Cedar Point.
> At least 1 member of your family disowns you the week of the Michigan/Michigan State game.
> Half the change in your pocket is Canadian.....eh!
> You drive 86 mph on the highway and pass on the right.
> Your idea of a traffic jam is 40 cars waiting to pass an orange barrel.
> You know how to play (and pronounce) Euchre.
> It's easy to get VERNORS Ginger Ale, Sanders Hot Fudge sauce, AND Faygo Pop.
> You know how to pronounce "Mackinac."
> You've had to switch on the "heat" and the "A/C" in the same day.
> You bake with SODA and drink a POP.
> The movie "Escanaba in Da Moonlight" wasn't funny. You consider it a documentary.
> Your little league game was snowed out.
> The word "thumb" has geographical, rather than anatomical significance.
> You show people where you grew up by pointing to a spot on your left hand.
> Traveling coast-to-coast means driving from Port Huron to Muskegon.
> You measure distance in minutes.
> When giving directions, you refer to A Michigan Left.
> You know that Kalamazoo not only exists, but isn't that far from Hell.
> Your year has 2 seasons: Winter and Construction.
> Home Depot on any Saturday is busier than toy stores at Christmas.
> You know when it has rained because of the smell of worms.
> Owning a Japanese car was a hangin' offense in your hometown.
> You believe that "down south" means Toledo.
> You are still bitter about the Toledo War.


:r:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok Guys. I have what we need!!!!! Look for a long PM tomorrow!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Ok Guys. I have what we need!!!!! Look for a long PM tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Sir, yes sir.


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> Sir, yes sir.


Will you help recruit the rest of the TX crew?


----------



## The Dakotan

txmatt said:


> Floriduh is still public enemy #2, the blue and gold have top honors.


I completely agree! well, for me, Floriduh is public enemy #3. 



Ron1YY said:


> Let's keep it simple (I'm a Marine) Take no prisoners, Leave no survivors!!!!
> 
> Ron


Absolutely!



Ron1YY said:


> Ok Guys. I have what we need!!!!! Look for a long PM tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Awesome!

Things are gonna get bloody up in here!


----------



## Papichulo

Rack, you are a sell out!!! You are from TX. What is going on? I had your back!!!! I am dissappointed.

I know you must have been druged by Ron and Alex...

Come on brother, snap out of it.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Rack, you are a sell out!!! You are from TX. What is going on? I had your back!!!! I am dissappointed.


You can still join us!!!!! Last chance Bro!!!!!

Ron


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Rack, you are a sell out!!! You are from TX. What is going on? I had your back!!!! I am dissappointed.
> 
> I know you must have been druged by Ron and Alex...
> 
> Come on brother, snap out of it.


It's a southern thing. I couldn't side with the yankees. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> You can still join us!!!!! Last chance Bro!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron, I have honor. I committed, I rather die before I do that. Not because we are not friends, but I am proud American and a man's word is bond. By the way, this was not about attacking all of FL. We only had a few guys in our sights.

I forgot, I already attacked the majority of FL.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> It's a southern thing. I couldn't side with the yankees. :tu


Where do you think I am living?


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> You can still join us!!!!! Last chance Bro!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Quit messing with our guys, Mister!!! :bx :r


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Rack, you are a sell out!!! You are from TX. What is going on? I had your back!!!! I am dissappointed.
> 
> I know you must have been druged by Ron and Alex...
> 
> Come on brother, snap out of it.


Also, don't think I've forgotten my commitment to destroy Florida. They'll dance with the devil soon enough. :tu


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Where do you think I am living?


I know where you're living. Better question for you is why side with MI and Canada?


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> Quit messing with our guys, Mister!!! :bx :r


He's on the fence :r :r Had to at least try :tu

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> We only had a few guys in our sights.
> 
> I forgot, I already attacked the majority of FL.


Should have had them keep op sec. I have all the coordinates now.......

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Should have had them keep op sec. I have all the coordinates now.......
> 
> Ron


Yeah, you and only a few know OPSEC. I think we had some traitors that went over to you. In our country, they are subject to death. So watch your back.


----------



## rack04

Papichulo said:


> Rack, you are a sell out!!! You are from TX. What is going on? I had your back!!!! I am dissappointed.
> 
> I know you must have been druged by Ron and Alex...
> 
> Come on brother, snap out of it.


You know what? I take offense to your sell out comment. Therefore, unless you come over to what I call the "American" team, unlike the "Southern Canadians", you will be placed in my sights.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Quit messing with our guys, Mister!!! :bx :r


Hey Tom Ron Ho Ho Ho card just got called through a pm2me.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1263830&postcount=137

Not going2say what was said, but I will say he said something like "do you need me to take care of that loud mouth Ron for you.:r:r:r Hint Hint Hint Ohio just joined us. Tri State Bombing.....:gn:gn

PS: I feel dirty after posting in this thread.:BS


----------



## rack04

I'm on the fence on what team to join. On one had I have Florida who is my bitter enemy and on the other I have northerners. I'll have to sleep on this one and ponder the ultimate goal of this war. If it is a mission to all out destroy Florida I'm down for that but if Michigan is just stepping in to prove something, although there isn't much left after Texas laid waste of Florida and Indiana, then I'm totally against that.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

rack04 said:


> I If it is a mission to *all out destroy Florida *:tuI'm down for that but if *Michigan is just stepping in to prove something,* (never that )although there isn't much left after Texas laid waste of Florida and Indiana, then I'm totally against that.


Were here to wipe Florida off the face of the earth and have some fun the CS Way.....:chk:chk


----------



## DriftyGypsy

1. Troop_Lee 
2. wayner123 
3. Major Captain Silly 
4. The Dakotan 
5. Bigkerm 
6. floydpink 
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation) 
8. Jason_of_texas 
9. TXMatt 
10. rack04 
11. Ron1YY 
12. SnkByt 
13. So. Fla. Crew 
14. Aladdin F'ing Sane 
15. LJ'sVic
16. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)


----------



## Ron1YY

Welcome DG!!!!! Glad you enjoyed the smokes!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Guys, things have gotten crazy!!!!!! Booker has compiled a team of people that are of Legendary Status. EVERYONE of them!!!!

We can and WILL still win!!!!! Just don't quit Brothers!!!!! NEVER SURRENDER!!!



Ron


----------



## rack04

My mission orders have changed. I was mislead on the objectives of this mission. This is about the destruction of Flordia. Therefore I will not side with the enemy. Ron and Alex you have a hell storm coming.

1. Troop_Lee 
2. wayner123 
3. Major Captain Silly 
4. The Dakotan 
5. Bigkerm 
6. floydpink 
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation) 
8. Jason_of_texas 
9. TXMatt 
10. Ron1YY 
11. SnkByt 
12. So. Fla. Crew 
13. Aladdin F'ing Sane 
14. LJ'sVic
15. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)


----------



## Ron1YY

OH [email protected]#T!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lost a team member WITH intel!!!!!!! This is real real bad!!!!!


Justin, You are hereby brought up on the following charges under the UCMJ:

Article 85
Article 104
Article 106
Article 106A and 
Article 133

Regardless how you plead, you are found GUILTY!!!!


Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> My mission orders have changed. I was mislead on the objectives of this mission. This is about the destruction of Flordia. Therefore I will not side with the enemy. Ron and Alex you have a hell storm coming.
> 
> 1. Troop_Lee
> 2. wayner123
> 3. Major Captain Silly
> 4. The Dakotan
> 5. Bigkerm
> 6. floydpink
> 7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
> 8. Jason_of_texas
> 9. TXMatt
> 10. Ron1YY
> 11. SnkByt
> 12. So. Fla. Crew
> 13. Aladdin F'ing Sane
> 14. LJ'sVic
> 15. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)


I'm not surprised. that's how true texans roll. :r:r


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> OH [email protected]#T!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lost a team member WITH intel!!!!!!! This is real real bad!!!!!
> 
> Justin, You are hereby brought up on the following charges under the UCMJ:
> 
> Article 85
> Article 104
> Article 106
> Article 106A and
> Article 133
> 
> Regardless how you plead, you are found GUILTY!!!!
> 
> Ron


*891. ART. 91. INSUBORDINATE CONDUCT TOWARD WARRANT OFFICER, NONCOMMISSIONED OFFICER, OR PETTY OFFICER *

*Any warrant officer or enlisted member who-- *

*(1) strikes or assaults a warrant officer, noncommissioned officer, or petty officer, while that officer is in the execution of his office; *

*(2) willfully disobeys the lawful order of a warrant officer, noncommissioned officer, or petty officer; or *

*(3) treats with contempt or is disrespectful in language or deportment toward a warrant officer, noncommissioned officer, or petty officer while that officer is in the execution of his office; *

*shall be punished as a court-martial may direct. *


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> My mission orders have changed. I was mislead on the objectives of this mission. This is about the destruction of Flordia. Therefore I will not side with the enemy. Ron and Alex you have a hell storm coming.


You have just signed your own death warrant. :hn Not a big surprise!
*
Team, target coordinates have been sent out you are cleared to fire at will. PM me or Ron if you need more coordinates.* :mn:mn:mn


----------



## rack04

Troop_lee said:


> You have just signed your own death warrant. :hn Not a big surprise!
> 
> *Team, target coordinates have been sent out you are cleared to fire at will. PM me or Ron if you need more coordinates.* :mn:mn:mn


I'm surprised you still have legs to stand on after what Texas did to you. :tu


----------



## Eternal Rider

1. Troop_Lee 
2. wayner123 
3. Major Captain Silly 
4. The Dakotan 
5. Bigkerm 
6. floydpink 
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation) 
8. Jason_of_texas 
9. TXMatt 
10. rack04 
11. Ron1YY 
12. SnkByt 
13. So. Fla. Crew 
14. Aladdin F'ing Sane 
15. LJ'sVic
16. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)
17. Eternal Rider ( i always like a fight)


----------



## Troop_lee

Eternal Rider said:


> 1. Troop_Lee
> 2. wayner123
> 3. Major Captain Silly
> 4. The Dakotan
> 5. Bigkerm
> 6. floydpink
> 7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
> 8. Jason_of_texas
> 9. TXMatt
> * 10. rack04 - Traitor to be punished with death!*
> 11. Ron1YY
> 12. SnkByt
> 13. So. Fla. Crew
> 14. Aladdin F'ing Sane
> 15. LJ'sVic
> 16. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)
> 17. Eternal Rider ( i always like a fight)


Updated list


----------



## rack04

*938. ART. 138. COMPLAINTS OF WRONGS *

*Any member of the armed forces who believes himself wronged by his commanding officer, and who, upon due application to that commanding officer, is refused redress, may complain to any superior commissioned officer, who shall foreword the complaint to the office exercising court- martial jurisdiction over the officer against whom it is made. The officer exercising general court-martial jurisdiction shall examine into the complaint and take proper measures for redressing the wrong complained of; and he shall, as soon as possible, send to the Secretary concerned a true statement of that complaint, with the proceedings thereon*


----------



## field

1. Troop_Lee 
2. wayner123 
3. Major Captain Silly 
4. The Dakotan 
5. Bigkerm 
6. floydpink 
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation) 
8. Jason_of_texas 
9. TXMatt 
10. rack04 
11. Ron1YY 
12. SnkByt 
13. So. Fla. Crew 
14. Aladdin F'ing Sane 
15. LJ'sVic
16. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)
17. Eternal Rider ( i always like a fight)
18. field 

Yeah, I'm back and I'm in!


----------



## rack04

I'll edit this one more time. :r

1. Troop_Lee 
2. wayner123 
3. Major Captain Silly 
4. The Dakotan 
5. Bigkerm 
6. floydpink 
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation) 
8. Jason_of_texas 
9. TXMatt
10. Ron1YY 
11. SnkByt 
12. So. Fla. Crew 
13. Aladdin F'ing Sane 
14. LJ'sVic
15. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)
16. Eternal Rider ( i always like a fight)
17. field


----------



## stig

rack04 said:


> My mission orders have changed. I was mislead on the objectives of this mission. This is about the destruction of Flordia. Therefore I will not side with the enemy. Ron and Alex you have a hell storm coming.
> 
> 1. Troop_Lee
> 2. wayner123
> 3. Major Captain Silly
> 4. The Dakotan
> 5. Bigkerm
> 6. floydpink
> 7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
> 8. Jason_of_texas
> 9. TXMatt
> 10. Ron1YY
> 11. SnkByt
> 12. So. Fla. Crew
> 13. Aladdin F'ing Sane
> 14. LJ'sVic
> 15. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)


Wow, a recruitment officer gone AWOL, that's just wrong.

Damn funny though.

Just leaves more room for the big KIDS to play.


----------



## rack04

stig said:


> Wow, a recruitment officer gone AWOL, that's just wrong.


I didn't recruit anyone. Ohh and heads up stig. I do know where you live. :tu


----------



## ttours

1. Troop_Lee 
2. wayner123 
3. Major Captain Silly 
4. The Dakotan 
5. Bigkerm 
6. floydpink 
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation) 
8. Jason_of_texas 
9. TXMatt
10. Ron1YY 
11. SnkByt 
12. So. Fla. Crew 
13. Aladdin F'ing Sane 
14. LJ'sVic
15. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)
16. Eternal Rider ( i always like a fight)
17. field[/QUOTE]
18. TTOURS (walking along minding my own business and now this!)

tt:cb


----------



## Mauirce

Ron1YY said:


> Just know this Maurice, I hit harder now than I used to. I plan on following Carlos' advice, Take out the biggest and baddest you got FIRST!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Bet!

Let the stogie ash fall where it may!!!! We'll see when the smoke clears!!!



Major Captain Silly said:


> Sometimes I go bye bye in the car.
> 
> MCS


----------



## yayson

1. Troop_Lee
2. wayner123
3. Major Captain Silly
4. The Dakotan
5. Bigkerm
6. floydpink
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
8. Jason_of_texas
9. TXMatt
10. Ron1YY
11. SnkByt
12. So. Fla. Crew
13. Aladdin F'ing Sane
14. LJ'sVic
15. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)
16. Eternal Rider ( i always like a fight)
17. field
18. TTOURS (walking along minding my own business and now this!)
19. yayson

recruited and reporting for duty, honored to serve


----------



## shaggy

Florida State Mottos
FLORIDA: If you think we can't vote, wait till you see us drive. 

FLORIDA: We count more than you do. 

FLORIDA: If you don't like the way we count then take I-95 and visit one of the other 56 states. 

FLORIDA: We've been Gored by the bull of politics and we're Bushed. 

FLORIDA: Relax...Retire...ReVote. 

FLORIDA: What comes after 17,311? 

FLORIDA: Where your vote counts...and counts...and counts... 

FLORIDA: We don't just cheat in football. 

FLORIDA: We're number one! Wait! Recount! 

Palm Beach County: So nice, we let you vote twice. 

Palm Beach County: We put the "duh" in Florida. 

FLORIDA: Home of electile dysfunction.

FLORIDA: We count more than you do.

FLORIDA: This is what you get for taking Elian away from us.

FLORIDA: This isn't good when Alabama counts faster than us!

FLORIDA: Once is never enough!

FLORIDA: We would do a recount but we've run out of fingers and toes!

FLORIDA: Don't blame me, I voted for Gore, I think.

FLORIDA: Don't blame me, my vote didn't count.

FLORIDA: We're retired --no wait-- we're retarded!

FLORIDA: Don't count on us!

FLORIDA: Home of the edible chad.

FLORIDA: Bumbling better than ever!


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Tom Ron Ho Ho Ho card just got called through a pm2me.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1263830&postcount=137
> 
> Not going2say what was said, but I will say he said something like "do you need me to take care of that loud mouth Ron for you.:r:r:r Hint Hint Hint Ohio just joined us. Tri State Bombing.....:gn:gn
> 
> PS: I feel dirty after posting in this thread.:BS


it amasing how many states/players it takes to do in FL


DETROITPHA357 said:


> Were here to wipe Florida off the face of the earth and have some fun the CS Way.....:chk:chk


its been tried in the past.................come get you some


----------



## snkbyt

OK I tried to not post in this thread but............................lines have been drawn..........and names tossed in the ring....................so you want a WAR you found one........................come get some


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

snkbyt said:


> OK I tried to not post in this thread but............................lines have been drawn..........and names tossed in the ring....................so you want a WAR you found one........................come get some


still not sure whats going on.. but im sure glade i was invited to one list :tu


----------



## okierock

1. Troop_Lee
2. wayner123
3. Major Captain Silly
4. The Dakotan
5. Bigkerm
6. floydpink
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
8. Jason_of_texas
9. TXMatt
10. Ron1YY
11. SnkByt
12. So. Fla. Crew
13. Aladdin F'ing Sane
14. LJ'sVic
15. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)
16. Eternal Rider ( i always like a fight)
17. field
18. TTOURS (walking along minding my own business and now this!)
19. yayson
20. okierock (Eternal Rider is in this list.... we win)


----------



## DriftyGypsy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Were here to wipe Florida off the face of the earth and have some fun the CS Way.....:chk:chk


Booker... Booker... Booker... must be winter time in Michigan... all the criminals staying in-doors and Booker is bored... :chk:chk:chk:chk:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## txmatt

rack04 said:


> Also, don't think I've forgotten my commitment to destroy Florida. They'll dance with the devil soon enough. :tu


Exactly! Just because I am allying with them against MI doesn't mean I can't launch to the East as well..:tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

OH BTW- I do like some Hog soouuueeeee... I got his number...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

txmatt said:


> Exactly! Just because I am allying with them against MI doesn't mean I can't launch to the East as well..:tu


I still cant believe your with them, we have nothing but love for u Tx-Man



DriftyGypsy said:


> Booker... Booker... Booker... must be winter time in Michigan... all the criminals staying in-doors and Booker is bored... :chk:chk:chk:chk:mn:mn


:r nawwww i wish. check your pm...o



Guitarman-S.T- said:


> still not sure whats going on.. but im sure glade i was invited to one list :tu


Now I know your not on there team, it was me and u in the begining what happen.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

okierock said:


> 1. Troop_Lee
> 2. wayner123
> 3. Major Captain Silly
> 4. The Dakotan
> 5. Bigkerm
> 6. floydpink
> 7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
> 8. Jason_of_texas
> 9. TXMatt
> 10. Ron1YY
> 11. SnkByt
> 12. So. Fla. Crew
> 13. Aladdin F'ing Sane
> 14. LJ'sVic
> 15. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)
> 16. Eternal Rider ( i always like a fight)
> 17. field
> 18. TTOURS (walking along minding my own business and now this!)
> 19. yayson
> 20. okierock (Eternal Rider is in this list.... we win)


21. Guitarman( forgot to add myself, LONG ago after i received the invite through pm)


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Now I know your not on there team, it was me and u in the begining what happen.


Troop lee sent me a PM a while back, other wise he was the only one wanting me for the battle, and i never back down, so here i am!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> it amasing how many states/players it takes to do in FL
> 
> its been tried in the past.................come get you some


Oh trust me im coming to get me some azzzzz4sho.



Eternal Rider said:


> *15. LJ'sVic* ( isnt he from michigan)
> 16. *Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)*(my brother my brother U never need a invite from me)
> 17.* Eternal Rider * (not u2)( i always like a fight)


Ok, I am so serious aobut this. Drifty Gypsy and Eternal Rider ya'll are 2of fav people here in the jungle. Not giving excusess but I wasnt try to bother to many people for this. Most of the people pm'ed me cause they dont like florida ok maybe they do but they want to bomb the sh!t out of ron atl and alex. Had I knew u2guys wanted in on this I would have called ya. Let talk aobut the choice u've2made and lets correct the wrong that has been done. Come on over to the 1's that loves ya.



DriftyGypsy said:


> 16. *Drifty Gypsy *(and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus *I didn't get invited to Booker's thread*)


Miss Communication4sho.
Come on homebro:tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> ok maybe they do but they want to bomb the sh!t out of ron atl and alex. Had I knew u2guys wanted in on this I would have called ya. Let talk aobut the choice u've2made and lets correct the wrong that has been done. Come on over to the 1's that loves ya.


Sorry Booker, I made my bed so I am going to sleep in it, besides would you really want someone who changed sides so quickly... I will deal with Ron and Alex in the future after all I still owe them for this:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116055


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> OH BTW- I do like some Hog soouuueeeee... I got his number...


Hey Drifty...are you an Anti-Hogmite??


----------



## snkbyt

so is this WAR a best 2 outta 3 or 1 hit each?


----------



## Troop_lee

snkbyt said:


> OK I tried to not post in this thread but............................lines have been drawn..........and names tossed in the ring....................so you want a WAR you found one........................come get some


I was wondering where you were. Glad your here though. :ss


----------



## Papichulo

Troop_lee said:


> I was wondering where you were. Glad your here though. :ss


I am right here Trooper:tu


----------



## volfan

1. Troop_Lee
2. wayner123
3. Major Captain Silly
4. The Dakotan
5. Bigkerm
6. floydpink
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
8. Jason_of_texas
9. TXMatt
10. Ron1YY
11. SnkByt
12. So. Fla. Crew
13. Aladdin F'ing Sane
14. LJ'sVic
15. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)
16. Eternal Rider ( i always like a fight)
17. field
18. TTOURS (walking along minding my own business and now this!)
19. yayson
20. okierock (Eternal Rider is in this list.... we win)
21. volfan (because this list looks like the place to be)


----------



## snkbyt

volfan said:


> 1. Troop_Lee
> 2. wayner123
> 3. Major Captain Silly
> 4. The Dakotan
> 5. Bigkerm
> 6. floydpink
> 7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
> 8. Jason_of_texas
> 9. TXMatt
> 10. Ron1YY (1 shot 1 kill)
> 11. SnkByt (come get some)
> 12. So. Fla. Crew (you're a daisy if you do)
> 13. Aladdin F'ing Sane
> 14. LJ'sVic (bring it on)
> 15. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)
> 16. Eternal Rider ( i always like a fight)
> 17. field
> 18. TTOURS (walking along minding my own business and now this!)
> 19. yayson
> 20. okierock (Eternal Rider is in this list.... we win)
> 21. volfan (because this list looks like the place to be)


corrections made


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DriftyGypsy said:


> Sorry Booker, I made my bed so I am going to sleep in it, besides would you really want someone who changed sides so quickly... *I will deal with Ron and Alex in the future after all I still owe them for this:*


 It's funny but half of there team is only with them cause they feel sorry for them and in the end there going to bomb them as well I understand but dont let them trick u in2anything It's snakes on there team.



snkbyt said:


> so is this WAR a best 2 outta 3 or 1 hit each?


I'll let the jungle call this1. I just dont want any1 to go broke cause we as men can do things on a low level and have to blow things up all the time:r Lets c what Ron & IceHog as to say about this.
Ps: 4the record I didnt tear up


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> It's funny but half of there team is only with them cause they feel sorry for them and in the end there going to bomb them as well I understand but dont let them trick u in2anything It's snakes on there team.
> 
> I'll let the jungle call this1. I just dont want any1 to go broke cause we as men can do things on a low level and have to blow things up all the time:r Lets c what Ron & IceHog as to say about this.
> Ps: 4the record I didnt tear up


Well the fact that some of our team is still going to hit us (FL), thats the part where "Florida Rules Apply"

Florida Rules: We can and will hit each other, just for fun when we have nothing else to do.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> *Well the fact that some of our team is still going to hit us (FL)*.


WOW in house fighting Sad sad sad...


----------



## txdyna65

Hmmm looks like the list to be on to give Booker a good :sl Not to mention I love me some bbq Hog....goes good with Alex's sauce 










1. Troop_Lee
2. wayner123
3. Major Captain Silly
4. The Dakotan
5. Bigkerm
6. floydpink
7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
8. Jason_of_texas
9. TXMatt
10. Ron1YY (1 shot 1 kill)
11. SnkByt (come get some)
12. So. Fla. Crew (you're a daisy if you do)
13. Aladdin F'ing Sane
14. LJ'sVic (bring it on)
15. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)
16. Eternal Rider ( i always like a fight)
17. field
18. TTOURS (walking along minding my own business and now this!)
19. yayson
20. okierock (Eternal Rider is in this list.... we win)
21. volfan (because this list looks like the place to be)
22. Txdyna65 (Detective & Hog Hunter Extraordinaire)


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> WOW in house fighting Sad sad sad...


We beat on each other, it makes us stronger. Like the Spartan army we train to fight from a young age. And like the 300 we will prevail!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

txdyna65 said:


> Hmmm looks like the list to be on to give Booker a good :sl Not to mention I love me some bbq Hog....goes good with Alex's sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Troop_Lee
> 2. wayner123
> 3. Major Captain Silly
> 4. The Dakotan
> 5. Bigkerm
> 6. floydpink
> 7. Anonymous (Doesn't have room for retaliation)
> 8. Jason_of_texas
> 9. TXMatt
> 10. Ron1YY (1 shot 1 kill)
> 11. SnkByt (come get some)
> 12. So. Fla. Crew (you're a daisy if you do)
> 13. Aladdin F'ing Sane
> 14. LJ'sVic (bring it on)
> 15. Drifty Gypsy (and all I got's left is dog rockets, smoked all the good chit from Ron and Alex in Key West, plus I didn't get invited to Booker's thread)
> 16. Eternal Rider ( i always like a fight)
> 17. field
> 18. TTOURS (walking along minding my own business and now this!)
> 19. yayson
> 20. okierock (Eternal Rider is in this list.... we win)
> 21. volfan (because this list looks like the place to be)
> 22. Txdyna65 (Detective & Hog Hunter Extraordinaire)


Oh its on now!!!! o


----------



## rack04

I see some new target have been added. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

txdyna65 said:


> Hmmm looks like the list to be on to give Booker a good :sl Not to mention I love me some bbq Hog....goes good with Alex's sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22. Txdyna65 (*Detective & Hog Hunter Extraordinaire*)


:r:r:r Txdyna u should have heard all the S!ht they been talking about you and your on there team Man I hope to Pipe tab is to your likings. ( had i knew this i would have sent u some:BS)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> We beat on each other, it makes us stronger. Like the Spartan army we train to fight from a young age. And like the 300 we will prevail!!


Oh boy we now have pic's, u guy are so full of hot air


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r:r:r Txdyna u should have heard all the S!ht they been talking about you and your on there team Man I hope to Pipe tab is to your likings. ( had i knew this i would have sent u some:BS)


Now booker, don't make things up. We have nothing but love for kenny. And I for one am proud to have him on out team.


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh boy we now have pic's, u guy are so full of hot air


Thats what you think!:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> Now booker, don't make things up. We have nothing but love for kenny. And I for one am proud to have him on out team.


im sure i can fine a post or 2 with yall talking about his wonderful state.


Troop_lee said:


> Thats what you think!:ss


Thats what I hope:r


----------



## DBall

Soooooo... Florida. I hear you're a bunch of tough guys or something.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DBall said:


> Soooooo... Florida. I hear you're a bunch of tough guys or something.


Where did u hear that lie from.


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Where did u hear that lie from.


Seeing is believing Bro!!!! Dig in deep, I never send out only 1 round!!!! How long can you guys hang in there????

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Seeing is believing Bro!!!! Dig in deep, I never send out only 1 round!!!! How long can you guys hang in there????
> 
> Ron


My next appointment isnt for a year or soo
PS: Give Alex a call....


----------



## DBall

Ron1YY said:


> Seeing is believing Bro!!!! Dig in deep, I never send out only 1 round!!!! How long can you guys hang in there????
> 
> Ron


Not to stir the pot or anything, but how will you be able to send out smokes while sorting through the shattered remains of your house? These explosions won't be contained to just mailboxes...

:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> My next appointment isnt for a year or soo


Just so you know my plan..... I will be smoking a Victory Cigar well before 2008!!!!!!MI., IL., OK., and AR. is where the marority of the casualties are going to be!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DBall said:


> Not to stir the pot or anything, but how will you be able to send out smokes while sorting through the shattered remains of your house? These explosions won't be contained to just mailboxes...
> 
> :tu


Hold no punches.



Ron1YY said:


> Just so you know my plan..... I will be smoking a Victory Cigar well before 2008!!!!!!*MI., IL., OK., and AR*. is where the marority of the casualties are going to be!!!!!
> 
> Ron



Check your pm.


----------



## Ron1YY

DBall said:


> Not to stir the pot or anything, but how will you be able to send out smokes while sorting through the shattered remains of your house? These explosions won't be contained to just mailboxes...
> 
> :tu


As long as they don't hit my shop I'll be in good shape :tu I hate to destroy Rochester because I used to hunt there but :hn :hn :hn

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> As long as they don't hit my shop I'll be in good shape :tu I hate to destroy Rochester because I used to hunt there but :hn :hn :hn
> 
> Ron


nice RG there Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hold no punches.


The punch that any of you pull back on is the one that is going to get you KNOCKED THE @#$)( OUT!!!!!! :mn :gn :bx

Ron


----------



## DBall

Ron1YY said:


> As long as they don't hit my shop I'll be in good shape :tu I hate to destroy Rochester because I used to hunt there but :hn :hn :hn
> 
> Ron


Commonalities abound! You used to hunt in Rochester, and I'm going hunting in Florida!

Imagine that.

:mn


----------



## Ron1YY

DBall said:


> Commonalities abound! You used to hunt in Rochester, and I'm going hunting in Florida!
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> :mn


Ha HA!!!!!! Old saying comes to mind

Sometimes you eat the bear, Sometimes the bear eats YOU!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DBall

Ron1YY said:


> Ha HA!!!!!! Old saying comes to mind
> 
> Sometimes you eat the bear, Sometimes the bear eats YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I've never had bear... it should be tasty.

:chk


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*Me... I like Hog...*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DriftyGypsy said:


> *Me... I like Hog...*


Needless2say I bet I know who your hitting.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Needless2say I bet I know who your hitting.


Someone who deserves what he is gonna get big time... and when it lands, everyone here will agree... even his compadres :ss


----------



## Irons

We got you guys 2 to 3. This is going to be an old fashioned beat down.

I see property values in Florida dropping soon....


----------



## icehog3

I've been threatened with BBQing before...I am still happier than a pig in chit. 

Action, not words, my friends....this list is the place to be Scottie?? Kenny
?? Et tu??? :r


----------



## gocowboys

I am so torn. Beat the hell out of the state I have grown to hate for years, or side with some very good friends and continue kicking the crap out of FL?

I think I will have to reamin neutral in this one. 

Why does it always seem like any extended time from CS lands me in the middle of some war?


----------



## williegstyles

Williegstyles


----------



## Troop_lee

williegstyles said:


> Williegstyles


Are you joining the list?


----------



## rack04

reggiebuckeye said:


> I am so torn. Beat the hell out of the state I have grown to hate for years, or side with some very good friends and continue kicking the crap out of FL?
> 
> I think I will have to reamin neutral in this one.
> 
> Why does it always seem like any extended time from CS lands me in the middle of some war?


Come on Reggie. Continue your mission to destroy FL. :tu


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> Come on Reggie. Continue your mission to destroy FL. :tu


Na Reggie, You have to *HATE Michigan* More then you hate Florida.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

williegstyles said:


> Williegstyles





Troop_lee said:


> Are you joining the list?


:tpd:



rack04 said:


> Come on Reggie. Continue your mission to destroy FL. :tu


:tpd::mn


----------



## icehog3

reggiebuckeye said:


> I am so torn. Beat the hell out of the state I have grown to hate for years, or side with some very good friends and continue kicking the crap out of FL?
> 
> I think I will have to reamin neutral in this one.
> 
> Why does it always seem like any extended time from CS lands me in the middle of some war?


You should change your User Name to "Switzerland", Reg.  :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

[No message]


----------



## Ron1YY

Hey, can I get me a Pulled Pork Sandwich?!?!?!?!?!?!

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Hey, can I get me a Pulled Pork Sandwich?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Ron


Oh, you can pull this pork any time, Ron!! :r


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> Oh, you can pull this pork any time, Ron!! :r


:r :r I had a feeling someone was going to bring this to the gutter :r :r Just didn't think it would be that quick!!!!!

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> :r :r I had a feeling someone was going to bring this to the gutter :r :r Just didn't think it would be that quick!!!!!
> 
> Ron


That's me, Ron.....All class, all the time! :r


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> I am so torn. Beat the hell out of the state I have grown to hate for years, or side with some very good friends and continue kicking the crap out of FL?
> 
> I think I will have to reamin neutral in this one.
> 
> Why does it always seem like any extended time from CS lands me in the middle of some war?


Reggie, Reggie, Reggie. What kind of buckeye fan are you? If there is one state that we dislike more than FL, it's MI!!!



Troop_lee said:


> Na Reggie, You have to *HATE Michigan* More then you hate Florida.


I can't believe I'm saying this but the gator's right!!!


----------



## Eternal Rider

Ron1YY said:


> Hey, can I get me a Pulled Pork Sandwich?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Ron


I wonder what Vodka flavered Pork would taste like?


----------



## okierock

Vodka blends well with most flavors so it should be purdy good.:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

Eternal Rider said:


> I wonder what Vodka flavered Pork would taste like?


uuu


----------



## snkbyt

you bring the Pork..........I'll bring the BBQ sauce


----------



## DriftyGypsy

:ss


----------



## icehog3

Eternal Rider said:


> I wonder what Vodka flavered Pork would taste like?


Are you coming on to me, Harland?  :r


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> Are you coming on to me, Harland?  :r


That drink is called a TOM-O-RADE:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Dakotan said:


> Reggie, Reggie, Reggie. What kind of buckeye fan are you? *If there is one state that we dislike more than FL, it's MI!!! *Ok I really dont It's just I really want to be like those guys. I love MI.


Ok, We will let you in our state if u know how to act:mn



Eternal Rider said:


> I wonder what Vodka flavered Pork would taste like?


:dr:dr:dr


icehog3 said:


> Are you coming on to me, Harland?  :r


:dr:dr


----------



## Troop_lee




----------



## wayner123

Well I got tired of all the *talk* over on the "other" thread.

Seems best way to shut them up (or piss them off, however you see it) is to take action!!!










0103 8555 7493 1117 3834
0103 8555 7493 0068 8073


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Eternal Rider said:


> I wonder what Vodka flavered Pork would taste like?


MMmmmm Pork martini


----------



## Aladdin Sane

0307 0020 0000 1105 2344










Time for a BBQ :tu

o


----------



## icehog3

Troop_lee said:


>


Dad?????​
You bastids!!!​
​


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> Dad?????​
> You bastids!!!​
> ​


:r :r :r :r


----------



## okierock

icehog3 said:


> Dad?????​
> You bastids!!!​
> ​


Now thas funny!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

icehog3 said:


> Dad?????​
> 
> You bastids!!!​
> 
> ​


That's it yell dad now you gonna be crying for your Mommy soon...

:r


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> That's it yell dad now you gonna be crying for your Mommy soon...
> 
> :r


My mom left me....she said my house was a sty.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

[No message]


----------



## snkbyt

got BBQ?


----------



## Ron1YY

Guess what we're getting ready for?????

Ron


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Guess what we're getting ready for?????
> 
> Ron


A Scud attack?


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Guess what we're getting ready for?????
> 
> Ron


Christmas? You already have your lights out. How sweet.


----------



## DBall

rack04 said:


> Christmas? You already have your lights out. How sweet.


They're just making the targets easier to see... :tu


----------



## Papichulo

That looks fun:ss


----------



## icehog3

txdyna65 said:


> Troop_lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aladdin Sane said:
> 
> 
> 
> MMmmmm Pork martini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am beginning to sense a very disturbing pattern here..... Please understand that Hog season ended in October in the continental U.S​.
Click to expand...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

icehog3 said:


> I am beginning to sense a very disturbing pattern here..... Please understand that Hog season ended in October in the continental U.S​.


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> I am beginning to sense a very disturbing pattern here..... Please understand that Hog season ended in October in the continental U.S​.


Well, it seems that they extended Hog season in Florida until the end of the year!!!!! :r :r

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Well, it seems that they extended Hog season in Florida until the end of the year!!!!! :r :r
> 
> Ron


kill'em all let CS sort'em out


----------



## Eternal Rider

Ron1YY said:


> Well, it seems that they extended Hog season in Florida until the end of the year!!!!! :r :r
> 
> Ron


I like my hog smoked!!:r:r

I wonder if we can find a big enough smoker to get the job done?

Harland


----------



## snkbyt

Eternal Rider said:


> I like my hog smoked!!:r:r
> 
> I wonder if we can find a big enough smoker to get the job done?
> 
> Harland


done...........dig a pit, then cover with a canopy


----------



## okierock

snkbyt said:


> done...........dig a pit, then cover with a canopy


:tpd:

wrap that hog in banana leaves and throw em in the pit.

Oh and Hog are open season year round baby.:gn


----------



## The Dakotan

should i post dcn's or just surprise em? hmmm ... tough choice. :chk


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> should i post dcn's or just surprise em? hmmm ... tough choice. :chk


only you can make that call


----------



## DriftyGypsy

You can run but you cannot hide... the mailman cometh... souuueeee....


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Well, it seems that they extended Hog season in Florida until the end of the year!!!!! :r :r
> 
> Ron





Eternal Rider said:


> I like my hog smoked!!:r:r
> 
> I wonder if we can find a big enough smoker to get the job done?
> 
> Harland





snkbyt said:


> done...........dig a pit, then cover with a canopy





okierock said:


> :tpd:
> 
> wrap that hog in banana leaves and throw em in the pit.
> 
> Oh and Hog are open season year round baby.:gn





DriftyGypsy said:


> You can run but you cannot hide... the mailman cometh... souuueeee....


Y'all are beginning to freak me out. :r

Time for a quick trip to Ecuador, I think.


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> Y'all are beginning to freak me out. :r
> 
> Time for a quick trip to Ecuador, I think.


As far as I know, Ecuador gets mail :tu!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ttours

Ron1YY said:


> As far as I know, Ecuador gets mail :tu!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Fear the PIG? I think pigs still fly in Ecuador, lest they were last time I was there:tu

tt:cb


----------



## icehog3

NAILED!!

Drifty Gypsy (Fenton) and Aladdin Sane (Dennis) wholloped me tonight with some first class smokes, some cool garb and other goodies as well! The THREAT DOWN crew made a nice size dent in both my humidor and my closet. I hope that the Michigan crew causes some equal damage. 

Drifty sent me:

An awesome Key West Police Dept. polo shirt
A Hog's Breath Tavern coozie (my favorite bar I have yet to visit!)

and some stellar smokes!

AVO 787 (Yummy!)
A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Quinteros Habanos X 3

Aladdin Sane sent me:

A cool Smirnoff polo
A La Rocche T-shirt
A nifty Yuengling hat and bottle opener
A Sam Adams bottle opener
A sampler of Imperia Vodka

and some top shelf cigars!

Padron 1964 Maduro
Don Pepin Blue
Padilla 1932
Padilla Miami (very fitting!)
Tatuaje Havana Angeles

Guys, you definitely made the hog squeal! The cigars are wonderful, but the thought you put into the goodies was just more than cool. Thank you so much...and watch the skies.


----------



## snkbyt

was this the first to hit?......................great job guys, nice smackdown


----------



## Ron1YY

NICE!!!!!!!! Way to go Guys!!! I can smell the Hog cooking from down here!!!!!



Ron


----------



## wayner123

Great hit guys!!!

I should have a couple that hit today as well!


----------



## Troop_lee

Awsome hit!! Great job guys!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Guess what we're getting ready for????? (A accidental shooting:r)
> 
> Ron


Looks like some1is about to shoot 1of his team mates. This war is going to be over soon u guys r going2take each other out for us:r:r:r My god I feel for the bombs your sending duddddddd:w
Alex im surprised u allow that to happen????


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> NAILED!!
> 
> Drifty Gypsy (Fenton) and Aladdin Sane (Dennis) wholloped me tonight with some first class smokes, some cool garb and other goodies as well! The THREAT DOWN crew made a nice size dent in both my humidor and my closet. I hope that the Michigan crew causes some equal damage.
> 
> Guys, you definitely made the hog squeal! The cigars are wonderful, but the thought you put into the goodies was just more than cool. Thank you so much...and watch the skies.


All Man they hit 1of our main men 1st. There starting at the top. Good going guys very nice hit:tu
We will strike back harder for what u have done to my BROo


----------



## The Dakotan

Very nice hit!!!


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> Great hit guys!!!
> 
> I should have a couple that hit today as well!


Yup, Wayne took my mailbox off the hinges...do I smell a conspiracy here? A little mob (no pun intended) action?

Wayne, I must thank you for an awesome looking package of smokes....can you say "smoked hog"? :r

Partagas (Serie du Connoisseur No. 1, I believe?) :dr
Rafael Gonzalez Petite Corona 
Oliva torpedo
Nestor Toro
Habana Leon Serie F 2000

Thank you again for another "tail-curling" package! I won't talk any smack on this thread, just will say I hope Booker's group (including me) put some smiles on some faces in FLA this coming week.


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Yup, Wayne took my mailbox off the hinges...do I smell a conspiracy here? A little mob (no pun intended) action?
> 
> Wayne, I must thank you for an awesome looking package of smokes....can you say "smoked hog"? :r
> 
> Partagas (Serie du Connoisseur No. 1, I believe?) :dr
> Rafael Gonzalez Petite Corona
> Oliva torpedo
> Nestor Toro
> Habana Leon Serie F 2000
> 
> Thank you again for another "tail-curling" package! I won't talk any smack on this thread, just will say I hope Booker's group (including me) put some smiles on some faces in FLA this coming week.


guess I'm safe then................................................................:r


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Great hit Wayne!! Smells like bacon :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Another hit on the Hog... take out the muscle first...


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> Another hit on the Hog... take out the muscle first...


Without getting too "smacky"....I still have enough strength left to make it to the post office.


----------



## wayner123

icehog3 said:


> Without getting too "smacky"....I still have enough strength left to make it to the post office.


blah blah blah

:r:r

Glad you got it and liked them!! Yes, you guessed the Partagas correctly.


----------



## snkbyt

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1272339&posted=1#post1272339

post 350

nothing more to say


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1272339&posted=1#post1272339
> 
> post 350
> 
> nothing more to say


Oh come on...you can admit that you got SLAPPED! :r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Oh come on...you can admit that you got SLAPPED! :r


slapped YES..............but it was stated in the Code Red thread.........why repeat it...too many threads to keep track of...............:r


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> slapped YES..............but it was stated in the Code Red thread.........*why repeat it*...too many threads to keep track of...............:r


'cause I like hearing it.  :r


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> :r:r
> 
> Glad you got it and liked them!! Yes, you guessed the Partagas correctly.


Wayne, WTG beating ICEHOG up like that. I am impressed:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Tom, it sounds like people are gunning for you! Wow! What would happen is all of us went after you? ooo


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> 'cause I like hearing it.  :r


highlite......................copy...................paste..............................:r


----------



## wayner123

Papichulo said:


> Wayne, WTG beating ICEHOG up like that. I am impressed:tu


Thanks Brent, I am thinking of putting that quote as my sig. LOL


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> Thanks Brent, I am thinking of putting that quote as my sig. LOL


OK, I transfer the copyright to you effective immediately.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

icehog3 said:


> Without getting too "smacky"....I still have enough strength left to make it to the post office.


Just remember who loves you man...


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> Tom, it sounds like people are gunning for you! Wow! What would happen is all of us went after you? ooo


That's a lot of popcorn. Uh oh. I have a feeling.


DriftyGypsy said:


> Just remember who loves you man...


You do! :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> That's a lot of popcorn. Uh oh. I have a feeling.
> 
> You do! :tu


Is it a _special_ feeling? :r

Tom, I'm just a lowly newb. Do you think I'd be stupid enough to go after _the_ hog?!?!


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> Is it a _special_ feeling? :r
> 
> Tom, I'm just a lowly newb. Do you think I'd be stupid enough to go after _the_ hog?!?!


_"The" _hog? You been talking to Bling Boy? :r

I think your whole Threat Down crew is serious....and so is Booker's crew.


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> _"The" _hog? You been talking to Bling Boy? :r
> 
> I think your whole Threat Down crew is serious....and so is Booker's crew.


Yeah, this will be fun.

oooo


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> Yeah, this will be fun.
> 
> oooo


CS kind of fun....Everybody wins!! :tu


----------



## Troop_lee

icehog3 said:


> CS kind of fun....Everybody wins!! :tu


:tpd:


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> CS kind of fun....Everybody wins!! :tu


:tpd::chk:chk



The Dakotan said:


> Yeah, this will be fun.


Lots of fun:chk:chk


icehog3 said:


> _"The" _hog? You been talking to Bling Boy? :r
> 
> I think your whole Threat Down crew is serious....*and so is Booker's crew.*


SM:SM


----------



## rack04

What I love about this war is that there are two heavyweight teams but only a few targets. I'm just glad I'm not one of the targets.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

rack04 said:


> What I love about this war is that there are two heavyweight teams but only a few targets. I'm just glad I'm not one of the targets.


:r Surely you kid


----------



## rack04

Aladdin Sane said:


> :r Surely you kid


No I'm serious! I have done nothing wrong. Well that is until Monday when two Floridians will be dismissed from this war.


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> No I'm serious! I have done nothing wrong. Well that is until Monday when two Floridians will be dismissed from this war.


no mail on Monday there big guy.........unless you plan on trying to make this personal and hand carry........................which I doubt :ss


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> no mail on Monday there big guy.........unless you plan on trying to make this personal and hand carry........................which I doubt :ss


What's Monday?


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> What's Monday?


I believe they call it Veterans Day (fed holiday=NO mail)


----------



## rack04

snkbyt said:


> I believe they call it Veterans Day (fed holiday=NO mail)


You sir are correct. Well then Tuesday will be the day of reconing.


----------



## snkbyt

rack04 said:


> You sir are correct. Well then Tuesday will be the day of reconing.


well I guess that means y'all have an extra day to talk (what y'all do best) about what might happen in Florida


----------



## Ron1YY

rack04 said:


> What I love about this war is that there are two heavyweight teams but only a few targets. I'm just glad I'm not one of the targets.


Ha HA!!!!!!! Are you sure you want to think that way Justin!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Ron


----------



## rack04

Ron1YY said:


> Ha HA!!!!!!! Are you sure you want to think that way Justin!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Ron


But I've been good and you of all people know that I don't have humidor space. :tu


----------



## wayner123

snkbyt said:


> I believe they call it Veterans Day (fed holiday=NO mail)


Crap!!

I forgot about that one. Oh well, if any day deserves it, it's this one. Many respects to all who have and are serving. :u

Tuesday will be VERY interesting!! :mn


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> Crap!!
> 
> I forgot about that one. Oh well, if any day deserves it, it's this one. Many respects to all who have and are serving. :u
> 
> Tuesday will be VERY interesting!! :mn


Thank you for supporting me and my service brothers and sisters. Yeah, Tuesday should be good:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> Thank you for supporting me and my service brothers and sisters. Yeah, Tuesday should be good:tu


Thank You Brent and all of the other Brothers/Sisters that let me sleep safely at night!!!!

Note to Brent: What did you Smoke today Bro? I had a Trini(Thanks Al), Monte 4, VSG, and PAM1926

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Thank You Brent and all of the other Brothers/Sisters that let me sleep safely at night!!!!
> 
> Note to Brent: What did you Smoke today Bro? I had a Trini(Thanks Al), Monte 4, VSG, and PAM1926
> 
> Ron


I had a Tatujae, one of your Spanish Rosado Partys, and a Oliveros XL. Oh yeah, and a bowl of Stokebyes tobacco. Hmmm, maybe I will send you some.

Ron, no thank you! I know why you smoked those nice smokes. The Marine Birthday!!! It is the tenth today is it not?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

It got quiet in here... everyone must be putting together their packages and don't have time to talk...


----------



## Aladdin Sane

DriftyGypsy said:


> It got quiet in here... everyone must be putting together their packages and don't have time to talk...


 Thats EXACTLY what I'm doing :gn:gn:gn


----------



## shaggy

final touches put on it today.....now just to wait till the post office opens


----------



## txdyna65

I got a well planned bomb today from the hands of TimButz2. And here I was nice and quiet, well no more. Thanks for the very generous bomb Tim, I do appreciate it, but you have my full attention now 



Some very tasty looknig sticks, have not seen the Partagas before, and I guess everyone knows Im a Boli Ho :r


----------



## The Dakotan

wayner123 said:


> I forgot about that one. Oh well, if any day deserves it, it's this one. Many respects to all who have and are serving. :u
> 
> Tuesday will be VERY interesting!! :mn


I agree!! Thank you to all the great B/SOTL who have served in the armed forces! I get special joy bombing the hell out of you! (Brent, we may be on the same side in this battle but I am still coming for you. I don't care about return fire!!)



DriftyGypsy said:


> It got quiet in here... everyone must be putting together their packages and don't have time to talk...


You have no idea ... i didn't post DCNs. I like to surprise people!



Aladdin Sane said:


> Thats EXACTLY what I'm doing :gn:gn:gn


me too!!!


----------



## The Dakotan

txdyna65 said:


> I got a well planned bomb today from the hands of TimButz2. And here I was nice and quiet, well no more. Thanks for the very generous bomb Tim, I do appreciate it, but you have my full attention now
> Some very tasty looknig sticks, have not seen the Partagas before, and I guess everyone knows Im a Boli Ho :r


Nice hit Tim!!


----------



## DBall

The post office re-opens tomorrow... then, it's open season on Floridians. 

I'll stagger my assault, but I won't hold back.



One leaves tomorrow.


----------



## snkbyt

DBall said:


> The post office re-opens tomorrow... then, it's open season on Floridians.
> 
> I'll stagger my assault, but I won't hold back.
> 
> 
> 
> One leaves tomorrow.


its all:BS


----------



## rack04

DBall said:


> The post office re-opens tomorrow... then, it's open season on Floridians.
> 
> I'll stagger my assault, but I won't hold back.
> 
> 
> 
> One leaves tomorrow.


I have two landing tomorrow. I sure hope there's some left for you.


----------



## DBall

snkbyt said:


> its all:BS


Blah blah blah. Floridians like to hear themselves talk, don't they...?


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Blah blah blah. Floridians like to hear themselves talk, don't they...?


I believe we are the ones who have been walking the walk. While NY just keeps getting slapped around and talking the talk.


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> I believe we are the ones who have been walking the walk. While NY just keeps getting slapped around and talking the talk.




OK... I haven't seen anyone from NY get "slapped" anywhere... but we'll see who is all talk soon enough. :tu


----------



## icehog3

DBall said:


> Blah blah blah. Floridians like to hear themselves talk, don't they...?


The Floridians will soon know we too "walk the walk". You can call BS all you want, Alex, you will just have to eat it with your words when the bombs fall. :2


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> OK... I haven't seen anyone from NY get "slapped" anywhere... but we'll see who is all talk soon enough. :tu


Here you go:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1250345#post1250345

He kept trying to get in digs when and where he could and instead got slapped down much like:

*Wyatt Earp*: [_Tyler reaches for his gun_] Go ahead, skin it! Skin that smokewagon and see what happens... 
*Johnny Tyler*: [_pauses, scared_] M-mister, I'm gettin' tired of your... 
*Wyatt Earp*: [_slaps Tyler across the face, unafraid_] I'm gettin' tired of all your gas, now jerk that pistol and go to work! 
*Wyatt Earp*: [_slaps him harder, now completely steely-eyed_] I said throw down, boy!


----------



## TimButz2

wayner123 said:


> I believe we are the ones who have been walking the walk. While NY just keeps getting slapped around and talking the talk.


Well this NYer hasn't got slapped around, as a matter of fact I believe this NYer, slapped around this Floridian and a few others as well.


----------



## wayner123

TimButz2 said:


> Well this NYer hasn't got slapped around, as a matter of fact I believe this NYer, slapped around this Floridian and a few others as well.


I must admit, I was slapped...........but I was not taken out!!!


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1250345#post1250345


Ahh.. I thought we were talking about smack downs directly relating to this thread...



wayner123 said:


> I must admit, I was slapped...........but I was not taken out!!!


Yet.


----------



## Troop_lee

DBall said:


> Ahh.. I thought we were talking about smack downs directly relating to this thread...
> 
> * Yet.*


Wayne, he's talking again! :BS:BS

Syndicate :tg


----------



## DBall

Troop_lee said:


> Wayne, he's talking again! :BS:BS
> 
> Syndicate :tg


Actions speak louder than words, bro. :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Troop_lee said:


> Wayne, he's talking again! :BS:BS
> 
> Syndicate :tg


Syndicate smyndicate :tu


----------



## snkbyt

TimButz2 said:


> Well this NYer hasn't got slapped around, as a matter of fact I believe this NYer, slapped around this Floridian and a few others as well.


if a slap is what you're calling it Tim.....................then what would you call what I did to you a few months back?


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> if a slap is what you're calling it Tim.....................then what would you call what I did to you a few months back?


Blah Blah Blah Blah..... 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1276956&postcount=398


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah.....
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1276956&postcount=398


whatever..........IF by chance I do get hurt in the next few weeks of the WAR...I have a secret weapon to avenge my good name (evil laugh)


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> whatever..........IF by chance I do get hurt in the next few weeks of the WAR...I have a secret weapon to avenge my good name (evil laugh)


Yup, you win.  :r


----------



## TimButz2

snkbyt said:


> if a slap is what you're calling it Tim.....................then what would you call what I did to you a few months back?


Alex, I believe what you did was nothing more that a little tap...be prepared there assaults will continue


----------



## Eternal Rider

TimButz2 said:


> Alex, I believe what you did was nothing more that a little tap...be prepared there assaults will continue


Tim don't make me pull out the big guns. You know I can and will.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

o


----------



## DBall

Aladdin Sane said:


> Syndicate smyndicate  :tu


Again, actions vs. words.......


----------



## TimButz2

Eternal Rider said:


> Tim don't make me pull out the big guns. You know I can and will.


Hey Harland, yes I know you can but I'm affraid you are on the wrong side this time my friend. I assaults have just begun...


----------



## icehog3

You remember the Cuban Missile Crisis?

Apparently Jeff (The Dakotan) does....and he decided to top it.

I had the absolute freaking crap blown out of my mailbox today. Jeff handed me a BBQ the likes of which is rarely seen. Holy Crap.

Jeff, all I can say is a heartfelt "thank you", I don't know what I did to deserve this beatdown, but .....holy crap. 

'92 La Corona Panatela
'98 Romeo y Julieta Corona
'06 Romeo y Julieta Petite Corona
'96 Los Statos Breva
'99 Partagas Lonsdale
'00 Partagas Lonsdale
'00 Punch RS12
'04 Partagas 898 V
'07 Partagas Short X 2

So...here is is.

You have weakened my mailbox, but strengthened my resolve.

You have destroyed my humidor, but created another wave of carnage.

You have guaranteed that round 2 of the assault will take place this week, and you my friend better bunker down.

That is all. Except....thank you again, Jeff.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

icehog3 said:


> You remember the Cuban Missile Crisis?
> 
> Apparently Jeff (The Dakotan) does....and he decided to top it.
> 
> I had the absolute freaking crap blown out of my mailbox today. Jeff handed me a BBQ the likes of which is rarely seen. Holy Crap.
> 
> Jeff, all I can say is a heartfelt "thank you", I don't know what I did to deserve this beatdown, but .....holy crap.
> 
> '92 La Corona Panatela
> '98 Romeo y Julieta Corona
> '06 Romeo y Julieta Petite Corona
> '96 Los Statos Breva
> '99 Partagas Lonsdale
> '00 Partagas Lonsdale
> '00 Punch RS12
> '04 Partagas 898 V
> '07 Partagas Short X 2
> 
> So...here is is.
> 
> You have weakened my mailbox, but strengthened my resolve.
> 
> You have destroyed my humidor, but created another wave of carnage.
> 
> You have guaranteed that round 2 of the assault will take place this week, and you my friend better bunker down.
> 
> That is all. Except....thank you again, Jeff.


Damn Jeff!! Glad I'm on your team!

WTG! :tu


----------



## icehog3

Aladdin Sane said:


> Damn Jeff!! Glad I'm on your team!
> 
> WTG! :tu


Just for a moment, selfishly, I am glad I am NOT on his team! :tu  :r


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> You remember the Cuban Missile Crisis?
> 
> Apparently Jeff (The Dakotan) does....and he decided to top it.
> 
> I had the absolute freaking crap blown out of my mailbox today. Jeff handed me a BBQ the likes of which is rarely seen. Holy Crap.
> 
> Jeff, all I can say is a heartfelt "thank you", I don't know what I did to deserve this beatdown, but .....holy crap.
> 
> '92 La Corona Panatela
> '98 Romeo y Julieta Corona
> '06 Romeo y Julieta Petite Corona
> '96 Los Statos Breva
> '99 Partagas Lonsdale
> '00 Partagas Lonsdale
> '00 Punch RS12
> '04 Partagas 898 V
> '07 Partagas Short X 2
> 
> So...here is is.
> 
> You have weakened my mailbox, but strengthened my resolve.
> 
> You have destroyed my humidor, but created another wave of carnage.
> 
> You have guaranteed that round 2 of the assault will take place this week, and you my friend better bunker down.
> 
> That is all. Except....thank you again, Jeff.


Tom, Jeff has continued to impress me. WTG Jeff!


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> You remember the Cuban Missile Crisis?
> 
> Apparently Jeff (The Dakotan) does....and he decided to top it.
> 
> I had the absolute freaking crap blown out of my mailbox today. Jeff handed me a BBQ the likes of which is rarely seen. Holy Crap.
> 
> Jeff, all I can say is a heartfelt "thank you", I don't know what I did to deserve this beatdown, but .....holy crap.
> 
> That is all. Except....thank you again, Jeff.


What did you do to deserve this? There are few people on this board who deserve it more (not to offend anyone). All the work you do as a mod and because you are just a great BOTL. I just wish I could send you loads and loads of poo.  Well, I could but I'm talking a different kind of poo. :r

You are very welcome. It was my pleasure.

Two accounted for. Now let's see if the other two have survived. 



icehog3 said:


> You have guaranteed that round 2 of the assault will take place this week, and you my friend better bunker down.


Good thing I'm leaving for Chicago tomorrow and won't be back until Sunday!!!


----------



## The Dakotan

Aladdin Sane said:


> Damn Jeff!! Glad I'm on your team!
> 
> WTG! :tu


Ha! Well, I'm glad that the FL crew is on my side ... at least for now. 



Papichulo said:


> Tom, Jeff has continued to impress me. WTG Jeff!


You're making me blush, Brent! AND, we may be on the same team now but I'm not finished with you yet. Once this little sidebar is finished we're back to TX vs. IN!!! :chk


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> Ha! Well, I'm glad that the FL crew is on my side ... at least for now.
> 
> You're making me blush, Brent! AND, we may be on the same team now but I'm not finished with you yet. Once this little sidebar is finished we're back to TX vs. IN!!! :chk


Yikes:hn


----------



## Troop_lee

The Dakotan said:


> Ha! Well, I'm glad that the FL crew is on my side ... at least for now.
> 
> You're making me blush, Brent! AND*, we may be on the same team now* but I'm not finished with you yet. Once this little sidebar is finished we're back to TX vs. IN!!! :chk


Brents not on our team. he Hit me pretty F-ing hard today. he's a bad guy. But one hell of a BOTL. That Brent is!!


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Yikes:hn


I thought you were playing on our side! Wow, things just got interesting. :chk


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I thought you were playing on our side! Wow, things just got interesting. :chk


Here is my problem... I have great friends on both sides. This original thread was to have a focused attack on Ron and Alex, but our boys in FL mis-inturpreted the code red and it developed into a North and South issue. I made the commitment and had to stick to it. So you see, that is what really happened. I am not even from TX:r:r:tu However, I am here now:tu


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Once this little sidebar is finished we're back to TX vs. IN!!! :chk


Wouldn't have it any other way. Plus, you IN boys need to gain a little credibility back.:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Wouldn't have it any other way. Plus, you IN boys need to gain a little credibility back.:tu


Back from what? your imaginary victory? :r:r I've gotten some great sticks from my TX brothers but remember the Alamo? you lost. :r:r


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> What did you do to deserve this? There are few people on this board who deserve it more (not to offend anyone). All the work you do as a mod and because you are just a great BOTL. I just wish I could send you loads and loads of poo.  Well, I could but I'm talking a different kind of poo. :r
> 
> You are very welcome. It was my pleasure.
> 
> Two accounted for. Now let's see if the other two have survived.
> 
> Good thing I'm leaving for Chicago tomorrow and won't be back until Sunday!!!


Thanks for the kind words Jeff. 

The Professor is going to be in town all week and we couldn't find a time that worked with his schedule for a cigar...how about you? PM me if you will have any free time.


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Jeff.
> 
> The Professor is going to be in town all week and we couldn't find a time that worked with his schedule for a cigar...how about you? PM me if you will have any free time.


Tom, I want to join. But you know where I live...


----------



## icehog3

Papichulo said:


> Tom, I want to join. But you know where I live...


Start driving now, you can be here by Friday!


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> Start driving now, you can be here by Friday!


:r My wife and two of my kids took off to Ecuador for a couple months. Sounds like a plan, but I have a high maintenance 16 year old going on 30.


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Start driving now, you can be here by Friday!


pick me up along the way


----------



## Ron1YY

Good Grief!!!!!!! I've been running around for the last few days getting things ready for Saturday's Grand Opening and Thanksgiving at the office on Friday and got home late again last night. My wife shows me 2 Big boxes this morning and ....Let's just say I'm bleeding from my wounds right now!!!!!

Rack04 Attack and Papichulo Pounding is what I am calling this!!!!!

I'll post pics tonight, but for now, I'll list them

Justin send me a letter with some of the coolest facts about Texas. Admittedly, I didn't know any of those facts about Texas. Along with that he sent 

Legend Red Label
AF Short Story
5 Vegas Gold
La Flor Dominica Ligero
Miami 5
Joya de Nic Antano
100 Angel
3 Siglos
Padron 3000
Don Pepin Blue Label
601
Oliva Series V
Tatuaje White Label
Tatuaje Regional East
Boli RC

This will not go unanswered Justin!!! Count on that!!!

Now, Brent lost his mind again!!!!! CMS, on your last request, NEGATIVE!!!!! You will take a beating for this!!!!! Brent hit outside of the box AGAIN!!! Blind Sided me with Cigars and my secret passion, Pipes!!!!!

He send me (And Alex) Crazy amount of things!!!!

Xikar Cutter
Zippo Pipe Lighter
A Horace DeJarnett #18 Pipe
Avo Tubo
Padron 1926 #35
a Tin of Christmas Cheer 07
Pouch of Nov. Blend
Pouch of Baltic
Pouch of Money bag
Pouch of Late Night Cappuccino

Bleeding pretty bad and the band-aids aren't enough!!!! Thank you both Justin and Brent!!!!! I am going to take some time tonight to make sure to sever limbs from you two!!!!! 

To be sure, They aren't just talk, BUT, Now it's my turn!!!!!!! :gn :gn

Ron

P.S. copy Paste is my friend :tu


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: CODE RED CODE RED!!!When you get a pm from me place your name on the list.* 
and now for the pics (w/o any white flags)

first box opened was from Justin "rack04" (2 hit in a month)
nice hit again..............but now its my turn
second box was from Joe "smokeyjoe"
smokes with extras...........thanks
last but not least was from Sam "simplified"
Sam if you hate snakes than what happens to things you like?

y'all hit pretty hard this round................I'll admit it hurt at first but after a bottle of aspirin, I'm feeling a little better
who said you can't conceal a sucking chest wound w/a band-aid..........
Attached Thumbnailshttp://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=15019&d=1195022396 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=15020&d=1195022396 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=15021&d=1195022396


----------



## Troop_lee

Well Florida seems to have survived the first wave of attacks.

hate to say much more of this and I am going to have to buy a bigger cooler and the wife will kill me.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> *Re: CODE RED CODE RED!!!When you get a pm from me place your name on the list.*
> and now for the pics (w/o any white flags)
> 
> first box opened was from Justin "rack04" (2 hit in a month)
> nice hit again..............but now its my turn
> second box was from Joe "smokeyjoe"
> smokes with extras...........thanks
> last but not least was from Sam "simplified"
> Sam if you hate snakes than what happens to things you like?


Nice hit, enjoy the smokes alex (while u can)



Troop_lee said:


> *Well Florida seems to have survived the first wave of attacks.*u think that was an attack,sad
> hate to say much more of this and I am going to have to buy a bigger cooler and the wife will kill me.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> Well Florida seems to have survived the first wave of attacks.
> 
> *hate to say much more of this and I am going to have to buy a bigger cooler and the wife will kill me.*


:r:rI now see it:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Nice hit, enjoy the smokes alex (while u can)
> *u think that was an attack,sad*


Well I didn't think they were just firecrackers. . How much more do you guy have, it can't be that much.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Glad I don't live in Florida...

_It just might be time to batten the hatches..._


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> Well I didn't think they were just firecrackers. . How much more do you guy have, it can't be that much.


Ohhh we got a few more coming:chk:chk
Just watch those mail boxes.


----------



## wayner123

snkbyt said:


> *Re: CODE RED CODE RED!!!When you get a pm from me place your name on the list.*
> and now for the pics (w/o any white flags)
> 
> first box opened was from Justin "rack04" (2 hit in a month)
> nice hit again..............but now its my turn
> second box was from Joe "smokeyjoe"
> smokes with extras...........thanks
> last but not least was from Sam "simplified"
> Sam if you hate snakes than what happens to things you like?
> 
> y'all hit pretty hard this round................I'll admit it hurt at first but after a bottle of aspirin, I'm feeling a little better
> who said you can't conceal a sucking chest wound w/a band-aid..........
> Attached Thumbnailshttp://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=15019&d=1195022396 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=15020&d=1195022396 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=15021&d=1195022396


Good Grief Alex, are those boxes from Simplified full??

Nice hits guys!! Looks like TX is still trying to make a point as well.


----------



## rack04

wayner123 said:


> Nice hits guys!! Looks like TX is still trying to make a point as well.


As far as I'm concerned out war isn't close to being over yet. I don't sit idle. :mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> Good Grief Alex, are those boxes from Simplified full??
> 
> Nice hits guys!! *Looks like TX is still trying to make a point as well*.


Its called team work, no single state on this team. 1team 1mission 2gether.:SM:SM:SM


----------



## snkbyt

wayner123 said:


> Good Grief Alex, are those boxes from Simplified full??
> 
> Nice hits guys!! Looks like TX is still trying to make a point as well.


black box 8 undercover smokes
AF Churchill's missing about 5
AF Château full


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> black box 8 undercover smokes
> AF Churchill's missing about 5
> AF Château full


I had to make sure 1of my big Doggzzss took care of you alex, now it's time for the rest of u to pay:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Troop_lee

snkbyt said:


> black box 8 undercover smokes
> AF Churchill's missing about 5
> AF Château full


Thats a pretty good hit!


----------



## rack04

Troop_lee said:


> hate to say much more of this and I am going to have to buy a bigger cooler and the wife will kill me.


Just explain to your wife that the additional cooler filled with great smokes is because you didn't heed the warnings and ran your mouth. :tu Hopefully she can talk some sense into you.:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

rack04 said:


> Just explain to your wife that the additional cooler filled with great smokes is because you didn't heed the warnings and ran your mouth. :tu Hopefully she can talk some sense into you.:mn


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

It ain't over, boys.


----------



## The Dakotan

well fellas. I'm off until late Sunday. headed to Chicago in a bit for a conference.

This is the Threat Down ... and YOU are on notice!! 

o


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> It ain't over, boys.


:tpd:o


----------



## icehog3

Uh Oh....Spaghetti-Os!

Just got a large box from Harland....won't have time to open it, have to leave now to pick up something....but the Eternal Rider just made the round two list. 

I will post the carnage after work.


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> Just explain to your wife that the additional cooler filled with great smokes is because you didn't heed the warnings and ran your mouth. :tu Hopefully she can talk some sense into you.:mn


Yeah, I'm sure that will work!


----------



## Eternal Rider

The carnage has only began. In a few days there will not be any opposition left.

Harland


----------



## yayson

Eternal Rider said:


> The carnage has only began. In a few days there will not be any opposition left.
> 
> Harland


step aside and let this man play through


----------



## Troop_lee

Anyone here that needs some addresses for the oposition. Just PM me.


----------



## icehog3

Eternal Rider said:


> The carnage has only began. In a few days there will not be any opposition left.
> 
> Harland


Oh, we'll be here. Packing more retaliation. 

Can't wait to open your box, Harland....Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bigga Petey

whu....? 


what was that? 


listen.... 


to the south...


there it is again



did you hear that ?



sounded like a whimper :hn


----------



## wayner123

Bigga Petey said:


> whu....?
> 
> what was that?
> 
> listen....
> 
> to the south...
> 
> there it is again
> 
> did you hear that ?
> 
> sounded like a whimper :hn


I believe you are mistaking our evil laughter for a whimper.

Muhahahaha Muhahaha :mn

We fear nothing and know that we will not go quietly into the night.


----------



## Troop_lee

*Just posting a list of the targets!! And the Status.

*1. Detroitpha357 <<*Fired*
2. Shaggy 
3. Sancho 
4. White97Jimmy 
5. Old Sailor
6. Mark THS <<* Fired*
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser <<*Fired*
9. kayak_rat
10. SmokeyJoe <<*Fired*
11. DragonMan
12. Bigqa Petey <<*Fired*
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR << *Fired - and hit by us!*
15. Papichulo <<*Fired*
16. icehog3 <<*Fired - and been hit by us!*
17. Smokehouse <<* Fired*
18. Cigargal << *Been Hit by us*
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387
23. Seanohue, 
24. RedBaron
25. Jaymz << *Fired*
26. Simplified << *Fired*
27. rack04 *<< has Fired*
28. DBall << *Fired*
29. Darrell
30. Zipper <<* Fired*
31. SvilleKid <<*up to something *
32. gromit <<* Fired*
33. TimButz2 << *Fired*
34. ambientboy <<*Fired*
35. txmatt <<*Fired*

*Please let me know if I missed anybody or Any Action. *


----------



## txmatt

Time to reveal my diversion:

0103 8555 7491 7930 3350 
0103 8555 7491 8978 9113

are enroute to










MWAHAHAHAH. I will side with a Big10 rival against the SEC any day. Siding with Floriduh could lower my IQ.


----------



## Troop_lee

txmatt said:


> Time to reveal my diversion:
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 7930 3350
> 0103 8555 7491 8978 9113
> 
> are enroute to
> 
> MWAHAHAHAH. I will side with a Big10 rival against the SEC any day. *Siding with Floriduh could lower my IQ*.


Can't get much lower if thats the side you are going to choose.


----------



## DragonMan

Troop_lee said:


> *Just posting a list of the targets!! And the Status.
> 
> *1. Detroitpha357 <<*Fired*
> 2. Shaggy <<*Fired* *Canadian Bomb*
> 3. Sancho
> 4. White97Jimmy
> 5. Old Sailor <<*Fired* *Canadian Bomb*
> 6. Mark THS <<* Fired*
> 7. KASR
> 8. Sailchaser <<*Fired*
> 9. kayak_rat
> 10. SmokeyJoe <<*Fired*
> 11. DragonMan <<*Fired* *Canadian Bomb*
> 12. Bigqa Petey <<*Fired*
> 13. RHNewfie
> 14. ZYA_LTR << *Fired - and hit by us!*
> 15. Papichulo <<*Fired*
> 16. icehog3 <<*Fired - and been hit by us!*
> 17. Smokehouse <<* Fired*
> 18. Cigargal << *Been Hit by us*
> 19. Spect
> 20. BamaDoc77
> 21. Mauirce
> 22. Kidrock387
> 23. Seanohue,
> 24. RedBaron
> 25. Jaymz << *Fired*
> 26. Simplified << *Fired*
> 27. rack04 *<< has Fired*
> 28. DBall << *Fired*
> 29. Darrell
> 30. Zipper <<* Fired*
> 31. SvilleKid <<*up to something *
> 32. gromit <<* Fired*
> 33. TimButz2 << *Fired*
> 34. ambientboy <<*Fired*
> 
> *Please let me know if I missed anybody or Any Action. *


*Here comes Canada!!! *


----------



## Troop_lee

DragonMan said:


> *Here comes Canada!!! *


Great!!


----------



## Simplified

Troop_lee said:


> Thats a pretty good hit!


Thanks for the kind words. I have heard good things about Alex and thought he would be a good target as we used to have similar tastes and my babies needed a new home.


----------



## shaggy

Troop_lee said:


> *Just posting a list of the targets!! And the Status.
> 
> *1. Detroitpha357 <<*Fired*
> 2. Shaggy
> 3. Sancho
> 4. White97Jimmy
> 5. Old Sailor
> 6. Mark THS <<* Fired*
> 7. KASR
> 8. Sailchaser <<*Fired*
> 9. kayak_rat
> 10. SmokeyJoe <<*Fired*
> 11. DragonMan
> 12. Bigqa Petey <<*Fired*
> 13. RHNewfie
> 14. ZYA_LTR << *Fired - and hit by us!*
> 15. Papichulo <<*Fired*
> 16. icehog3 <<*Fired - and been hit by us!*
> 17. Smokehouse <<* Fired*
> 18. Cigargal << *Been Hit by us*
> 19. Spect
> 20. BamaDoc77
> 21. Mauirce
> 22. Kidrock387
> 23. Seanohue,
> 24. RedBaron
> 25. Jaymz << *Fired*
> 26. Simplified << *Fired*
> 27. rack04 *<< has Fired*
> 28. DBall << *Fired*
> 29. Darrell
> 30. Zipper <<* Fired*
> 31. SvilleKid <<*up to something *
> 32. gromit <<* Fired*
> 33. TimButz2 << *Fired*
> 34. ambientboy <<*Fired*
> 35. txmatt <<*Fired*
> 
> *Please let me know if I missed anybody or Any Action. *


i see alot of heavy hitters are unaccounted for.......


----------



## Old Sailor

Troop_lee said:


> *Just posting a list of the targets!! And the Status.*
> 
> 1. Detroitpha357 <<*Fired*
> 2. Shaggy
> 3. Sancho
> 4. White97Jimmy
> 5. Old Sailor
> 6. Mark THS <<* Fired*
> 7. KASR
> 8. Sailchaser <<*Fired*
> 9. kayak_rat
> 10. SmokeyJoe <<*Fired*
> 11. DragonMan
> 12. Bigqa Petey <<*Fired*
> 13. RHNewfie
> 14. ZYA_LTR << *Fired - and hit by us!*
> 15. Papichulo <<*Fired*
> 16. icehog3 <<*Fired - and been hit by us!*
> 17. Smokehouse <<* Fired*
> 18. Cigargal << *Been Hit by us*
> 19. Spect
> 20. BamaDoc77
> 21. Mauirce
> 22. Kidrock387
> 23. Seanohue,
> 24. RedBaron
> 25. Jaymz << *Fired*
> 26. Simplified << *Fired*
> 27. rack04 *<< has Fired*
> 28. DBall << *Fired*
> 29. Darrell
> 30. Zipper <<* Fired*
> 31. SvilleKid <<*up to something *
> 32. gromit <<* Fired*
> 33. TimButz2 << *Fired*
> 34. ambientboy <<*Fired*
> 35. txmatt <<*Fired*
> 
> *Please let me know if I missed anybody or Any Action. *


No worries guys.....the customs boys will grab any bound for Canada:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Old Sailor said:


> No worries guys.....the customs boys will grab any bound for Canada:r:r


Not if you mark them as Birthday gifts........... :hn

Ron


----------



## icehog3

I was wondering if someone would "go there"....and The Eternal Rider did. :r

Harland sent me a big bag of pork rinds...said he had searched for my parents and that was all that was left. Harland....you complete me. :r

Harland also smacked me around but good with two of my favorite pleasures...vodka and cigars...Thank you Brother!

He sent a large bottle of Fox Vodka....made in Kansas, the bottle shows a picture of a fox on the label...with a dead grey goose in his mouth! 

Round that off with 4 excellent cigars, and one of the THREAT DOWN crew's reinforcement players put me on the spit once again.

Havana Soul Robusto
Fuente Hemingway Signature
La Aurora Preferidos Emerald Tubo
826 Slow Aged Robusto
Don Lino Africa Punda Milia 

Harland, thank you for the great package and for trying to keep the state of FLA above water...thank you...and you made the list Buddy! :r


----------



## Aladdin Sane

icehog3 said:


> I was wondering if someone would "go there"....and The Eternal Rider did. :r
> 
> Harland sent me a big bag of pork rinds...said he had searched for my parents and that was all that was left. Harland....you complete me. :r
> 
> Harland also smacked me around but good with two of my favorite pleasures...vodka and cigars...Thank you Brother!
> 
> He sent a large bottle of Fox Vodka....made in Kansas, the bottle shows a picture of a fox on the label...with a dead grey goose in his mouth!
> 
> Round that off with 4 excellent cigars, and one of the THREAT DOWN crew's reinforcement players put me on the spit once again.
> 
> Havana Soul Robusto
> Fuente Hemingway Signature
> La Aurora Preferidos Emerald Tubo
> 826 Slow Aged Robusto
> Don Lino Africa Punda Milia
> 
> Harland, thank you for the great package and for trying to keep the state of FLA above water...thank you...and you made the list Buddy! :r


Damn Harland!! Pork rinds?? That ain't right! 

Good to see the Threat Down Crew laying down some THUNDER!!!


----------



## snkbyt

Simplified said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I have heard good things about Alex and thought he would be a good target as we used to have similar tastes and my babies needed a new home.


your babies are fine and enjoying the warmer climate, they said to say HI
they really like their new home..............thanks again for letting me adopt them


----------



## Troop_lee

*Just posting an updated list of the targets!! And the Status.

*1. Detroitpha357 <<*Fired*
2. Shaggy <<*Fired* *Canadian Bomb*
3. Sancho 
4. White97Jimmy 
5. Old Sailor <<*Fired* *Canadian Bomb*
6. Mark THS <<* Fired*
7. KASR
8. Sailchaser <<*Fired*
9. kayak_rat
10. SmokeyJoe <<*Fired*
11. DragonMan <<*Fired* *Canadian Bomb*
12. Bigqa Petey <<*Fired*
13. RHNewfie
14. ZYA_LTR << *Fired - and hit by us!*
15. Papichulo <<*Fired*
16. icehog3 <<*Fired - and been hit by us multiple times!*
17. Smokehouse <<* Fired*
18. Cigargal << *Been Hit by us*
19. Spect
20. BamaDoc77
21. Mauirce 
22. Kidrock387
23. Seanohue, 
24. RedBaron
25. Jaymz << *Fired*
26. Simplified << *Fired*
27. rack04 *<< has Fired*
28. DBall << *Fired*
29. Darrell
30. Zipper <<* Fired*
31. SvilleKid <<*up to something *
32. gromit <<* Fired*
33. TimButz2 << *Fired*
34. ambientboy <<*Fired*

*Please let me know if I missed anybody or Any Action.*


----------



## DBall

No word from FL? Maybe it sunk. :tu


----------



## rack04

Troop_lee said:


> *Just posting an updated list of the targets!! And the Status.*
> 
> 1. Detroitpha357 <<*Fired*
> 2. Shaggy <<*Fired* *Canadian Bomb*
> 3. Sancho
> 4. White97Jimmy
> 5. Old Sailor <<*Fired* *Canadian Bomb*
> 6. Mark THS <<* Fired*
> 7. KASR
> 8. Sailchaser <<*Fired*
> 9. kayak_rat
> 10. SmokeyJoe <<*Fired*
> 11. DragonMan <<*Fired* *Canadian Bomb*
> 12. Bigqa Petey <<*Fired*
> 13. RHNewfie
> 14. ZYA_LTR << *Fired - and hit by us!*
> 15. Papichulo <<*Fired*
> 16. icehog3 <<*Fired - and been hit by us multiple times!*
> 17. Smokehouse <<* Fired*
> 18. Cigargal << *Been Hit by us*
> 19. Spect
> 20. BamaDoc77
> 21. Mauirce
> 22. Kidrock387
> 23. Seanohue,
> 24. RedBaron
> 25. Jaymz << *Fired*
> 26. Simplified << *Fired*
> 27. rack04 *<< has Fired*
> 28. DBall << *Fired*
> 29. Darrell
> 30. Zipper <<* Fired*
> 31. SvilleKid <<*up to something *
> 32. gromit <<* Fired*
> 33. TimButz2 << *Fired*
> 34. ambientboy <<*Fired*
> 
> *Please let me know if I missed anybody or Any Action.*


Troop maybe you should stop keeping track of the hits. It's looking pretty sad on your end. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

DBall said:


> No word from FL? Maybe it sunk. :tu


NOT even close dude NOT even close


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> No word from FL? Maybe it sunk. :tu


HAHAHAHAHA, well not sunk, but I did have to take a standing 8 count...:bx

Dball hit me hard and right on the temple.










Thanks so much for the bomb!! I will admit this one threw me for a little loop. But much like Rocky in Rocky III, "is that all you got?" :bx


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I was wondering if someone would "go there"....and The Eternal Rider did. :r
> 
> Harland sent me a big bag of pork rinds...said he had searched for my parents and that was all that was left. Harland....you complete me. :r
> 
> Harland also smacked me around but good with two of my favorite pleasures...vodka and cigars...Thank you Brother!
> 
> He sent a large bottle of Fox Vodka....made in Kansas, the bottle shows a picture of a fox on the label...with a dead grey goose in his mouth!
> 
> Round that off with 4 excellent cigars, and one of the THREAT DOWN crew's reinforcement players put me on the spit once again.
> 
> Havana Soul Robusto
> Fuente Hemingway Signature
> La Aurora Preferidos Emerald Tubo
> 826 Slow Aged Robusto
> Don Lino Africa Punda Milia
> 
> Harland, thank you for the great package and for trying to keep the state of FLA above water...thank you...and you made the list Buddy! :r


Very nice hit.



wayner123 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, well not sunk, but I did have to take a standing 8 count...:bx
> 
> Dball hit me hard and right on the temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the bomb!! I will admit this one threw me for a little loop. But much like Rocky in Rocky III, "is that all you got?" :bx


Enjoy the smokes. But it's not over.


----------



## shaggy

wayner123 said:


> Thanks so much for the bomb!! I will admit this one threw me for a little loop. But much like Rocky in Rocky III, "is that all you got?" :bx


nope....we aint even gettin started yet


----------



## Troop_lee

Alright, I had three land at my house today, my pregnant wife got hit. Thanks.

Well heres the damage!

MarkTHS had some very hurtful and mean things to say about me.

















Thanks man! I will enjoy

Then Smokehouse hit me with cigars and Coffee beans.








Thank you, I'm not a coffee drinker, but my wife is and I will try it when she makes a pot.

Finally ZYA_LTR Hit me hard with Cigar, candy, grape soda?? barbeque sauce, a mini mag-lite, and a game of domino's. This is great, at least my wife likes the candy (as much as I do) and the game. Very creative!! 
Here's pics!

















Thanks to all three of you.


----------



## snkbyt

nice hit..................enjoy Troop :ss


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> Troop maybe you should stop keeping track of the hits. It's looking pretty sad on your end. :tu


Don't worry about that! Its a planning list, helps me keep the targets in order.:tu


----------



## Troop_lee

snkbyt said:


> nice hit..................enjoy Troop :ss


I will, but what are these Thompson's sticks??


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Troop_lee said:


> I will, but what are these Thompson's sticks??


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Papichulo

Nice hit. :tu


----------



## icehog3

Booker's crew says "Boom".


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, well not sunk, but I did have to take a standing 8 count...:bx
> 
> Dball hit me hard and right on the temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the bomb!! I will admit this one threw me for a little loop. But much like Rocky in Rocky III, "is that all you got?" :bx


I'm glad it made it to ya.

"Is that all you got?"...sheesh... listen to this guy.


----------



## stig

Troop_lee said:


> I will, but what are these Thompson's sticks??


That's just wrong.

ooooo


----------



## icehog3

The Scuds are landing.


----------



## yayson

We ain't from Floriduh
We ain't from up North
We gonna git yas
What we think yer worth

Half an Okie Sammich:
0103 8555 7491 8212 7011
0103 8555 7493 2892 7642

die pig dogs (aka: kind and humble BOTLs)


----------



## DriftyGypsy

icehog3 said:


> The Duds are landing.


:tu


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> :tu


Maybe you should wait to see them before deciding they're "duds"?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Well, Sville Kid cannons still thunder he hit me today with five premium sticks in a Margaritaville Koozie

A Padilla Hybrid Churchill
Perdomo EDICIÓN de SILVIO #2 Torpedo
A Gurkha not sure which one
Carlos Toraño-Signature Collection Robusto
Ashton VSG Tres Mystique

Thanks Cliff... your cannons don't shoot blanks...


----------



## Papichulo

DriftyGypsy said:


> Well, Sville Kid cannons still thunder he hit me today with five premium sticks in a Margaritaville Koozie
> 
> A Padilla Hybrid Churchill
> Perdomo EDICIÓN de SILVIO #2 Torpedo
> A Gurkha not sure which one
> Carlos Toraño-Signature Collection Robusto
> Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
> 
> Thanks Cliff... your cannons don't shoot blanks...


Nice hit, time to recover...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

DriftyGypsy said:


> Well, Sville Kid cannons still thunder he hit me today with five premium sticks in a Margaritaville Koozie
> 
> A Padilla Hybrid Churchill
> Perdomo EDICIÓN de SILVIO #2 Torpedo
> A Gurkha not sure which one
> Carlos Toraño-Signature Collection Robusto
> Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
> 
> Thanks Cliff... your cannons don't shoot blanks...





Papichulo said:


> Nice hit Booker!


Wasn't Booker it was Cliff who has hit one from each team so far... and equal opportunity pirate...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DriftyGypsy said:


> Well, Sville Kid cannons still thunder he hit me today with five premium sticks in a Margaritaville Koozie
> 
> A Padilla Hybrid Churchill
> Perdomo EDICIÓN de SILVIO #2 Torpedo
> A Gurkha not sure which one
> Carlos Toraño-Signature Collection Robusto
> Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
> 
> Thanks Cliff... your cannons don't shoot blanks...


nice hit



Papichulo said:


> Nice hit Booker!


wasnt me, yet


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Well it seems the Code Red crew is not playing around and I've just become a victim of one of IceHogs scuds










Thanks for the fantastic smokes Tom. This was certainly NOT a dud :tu

Fair warning to Bookers crew....May God have mercy on your souls :gn:gn:gn


----------



## Papichulo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> nice hit
> 
> wasnt me, yet


I read it wrong:r FL what?:tu


----------



## rack04

Wow Florida is getting destroyed.:chk


----------



## shaggy

rack04 said:


> Wow Florida is getting destroyed.:chk


it aint over yet bro :chk :r :chk


----------



## Papichulo

shaggy said:


> it aint over yet bro :chk :r :chk


We have just started:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane

shaggy said:


> it aint over yet bro :chk :r :chk


Back at ya :chk :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

rack04 said:


> Wow Florida is getting destroyed.:chk


yes they are.:mn


----------



## icehog3

Aladdin Sane said:


> Well it seems the Code Red crew is not playing around and I've just become a victim of one of IceHogs scuds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fantastic smokes Tom. This was certainly NOT a dud :tu
> 
> Fair warning to Bookers crew....May God have mercy on your souls :gn:gn:gn


Hope you enjoy them Dennis, I few of my faves.

May God have mercy on FLA.


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> Hope you enjoy them Dennis, I few of my faves.
> 
> May God have mercy on FLA.


*R.I.P. FLORIDA*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Booker's crew says "Boom".


Dont say that2loud on this thread, they might start ducking&running


----------



## Troop_lee

You guys are talking like you have already won, we haven't started yet.


----------



## icehog3

Troop_lee said:


> You guys are talking like you have already won, we haven't started yet.


It ain't about the destination, it's about the journey.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> *R.I.P. FLORIDA*


you wish.............................only in your dreams


----------



## shaggy

Troop_lee said:


> You guys are talking like you have already won, we haven't started yet.


and if u wait much longer u wont be able to start :chk


----------



## okierock

yayson said:


> We ain't from Floriduh
> We ain't from up North
> We gonna git yas
> What we think yer worth
> 
> Half an Okie Sammich:
> 0103 8555 7491 8212 7011
> 0103 8555 7493 2892 7642
> 
> die pig dogs (aka: kind and humble BOTLs)


the other half

0307 1790 0001 6122 4676
0307 1790 0001 6122 4683

FL can fight for it's own honor

Happy Birthday!!

:cb


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> you wish.............................only in your dreams


Alex, I knew I would get a response from you. :r


----------



## icehog3

okierock said:


> the other half
> 
> 0307 1790 0001 6122 4676
> 0307 1790 0001 6122 4683
> 
> FL can fight for it's own honor
> 
> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> :cb


Putting together Round 2 tomorrow....Florida...Duck! :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Putting together Round 2 tomorrow....Florida...Duck! :r


Tom your going to hurt them, they're not over the 1st round yet Oh well who needs them anyway:r

PS: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1285603&postcount=612 Just a lil phone call.... Have fun guys.


----------



## The Dakotan

I'm baaaccckkkk.  I've been gone since Wednesday and it looks like some incredible devestation has taken place! 

Troop, to add to your list. Booker and Chris (Sancho) have both been hit by me! I don't think Chris posted anything about it ... Maybe he's still in the emergency room. Oh, right. that's typical in Michigan! :r

Nice work in here guys!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

You know it worries me when the Florida boys get quiet... and don't forget that Carlos and Nely and Miami and a few others joined them in the plotting and planning...

Quiet before the storm...


----------



## Papichulo

DriftyGypsy said:


> You know it worries me when the Florida boys get quiet... and don't forget that Carlos and Nely and Miami and a few others joined them in the plotting and planning...
> 
> Quiet before the storm...


You know their PSYOPS don't bother me. I am stronger then that. I am not scared, just counting the days till D-Day.:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

:ss


Planning done..............


Ron


----------



## DBall

Ron1YY said:


> :ss
> 
> Planning done..............
> 
> Ron


Wow... after only, like, 3 weeks :tg:tg:tg


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> Quiet before the storm...


Not the "clam" before the storm?


----------



## White97Jimmy

Christmas will be here before ya know it.


----------



## Sancho

The Dakotan said:


> I'm baaaccckkkk.  I've been gone since Wednesday and it looks like some incredible devestation has taken place!
> 
> Troop, to add to your list. Booker and Chris (Sancho) have both been hit by me! I don't think Chris posted anything about it ... Maybe he's still in the emergency room. Oh, right. that's typical in Michigan! :r
> 
> Nice work in here guys!


Boom

:tu


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> You know it worries me when the Florida boys get quiet... and don't forget that Carlos and Nely and Miami and a few others joined them in the plotting and planning...
> 
> Quiet before the storm...
























:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> :ss
> 
> Planning done..............
> 
> Ron


Oh is that what ya calling planning. I call it hiding 2make sure no more bombs r coming lol... (ok I'm scared4real but I can't let them know that)


----------



## shaggy

Ron1YY said:


> :ss
> 
> Planning done..............
> 
> Ron


----------



## White97Jimmy

icehog3 said:


> :r


You really like that smiley, huh? Good thing I found that sucker!


----------



## rack04

I gotta admit, I was dealt a crushing blow today by Aladdin Sane. I'll tell you folks this was one hell of a hit. Not only did he hit me with some great smokes, but also Knob Creek Whiskey, a Bud Light hat and shirt, and a keychain bottle opener. Thanks alot for the generocity, but unfortuantely for Dennis what doesn't kill me only makes me stonger.:mn


----------



## Aladdin Sane

:r Glad you got em Rack! Didnt think it would show up until tomorrow!

I seem to remember you being on OUR team when I first signed up....What happened to you?  :chk

Enjoy Brother! :tu


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> I gotta admit, I was dealt a crushing blow today by Aladdin Sane. I'll tell you folks this was one hell of a hit. Not only did he hit me with some great smokes, but also Knob Creek Whiskey, a Bud Light hat and shirt, and a keychain bottle opener. Thanks alot for the generocity, but unfortuantely for Dennis what doesn't kill me only makes me stonger.:mn


I like this hit. :tu:tu I give it two thumbs up!!


----------



## rack04

Aladdin Sane said:


> I seem to remember you being on OUR team when I first signed up....What happened to you?  :chk
> 
> Enjoy Brother! :tu


I temporarily lot sight of my ultimate goal. DESTROY FLORIDA. So far I can honestly say mission complete. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> I temporarily lot sight of my ultimate goal. DESTROY FLORIDA. So far I can honestly say mission complete. :tu


It looks that way for now. I wonder if they did launch... Only time will tell.


----------



## snkbyt

wish I knew how to post a pic w/o making it an attachment


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> wish I knew how to post a pic w/o making it an attachment


Alex, I have the same problem with attachments.


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> wish I knew how to post a pic w/o making it an attachment


photobucket.com....cheap and easy.

Nice hit Dennis! :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR

icehog3 said:


> photobucket.com....cheap and easy.
> 
> Nice hit Dennis! :tu


Yup, i do agree that is how i like my wo..wait a minute, yeah, photobucket, free and easy to host pictures, then you just link them to here.

Like this blatant dog pic, and no it's not staged, the two weirdo's actually fell asleep this way, and the wife took a pic. I got sissy pitbull's. They have since been banned from sleeping on the futon in my "man room".


----------



## White97Jimmy

OMG! Oscar is spooning Reese!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Okay payback is a biotch... the Hog hit back hard... a body check into the walls... first he sent me a Palatine Police Polo Shirt (I will wear it proudly) then five great smokes

Anejo 55
Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
Reglos '03
Graycliff Blue Label Profesionale PGX
and a 2005 God of Fire Carlito

two of these I have never had before and I am looking forward too...


----------



## Old Sailor

DriftyGypsy said:


> Okay payback is a biotch... the Hog hit back hard... a body check into the walls... first he sent me a Palatine Police Polo Shirt (I will wear it proudly) then five great smokes
> 
> Anejo 55
> Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
> Reglos '03
> Graycliff Blue Label Profesionale PGX
> and a 2005 God of Fire Carlito
> 
> two of these I have never had before and I am looking forward too...


An awesome hit to a deserving BOTH from another awesome BOTL:tu:tu


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> Okay payback is a biotch... the Hog hit back hard... a body check into the walls... first he sent me a Palatine Police Polo Shirt (I will wear it proudly) then five great smokes
> 
> Anejo 55
> Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
> Reglos '03
> Graycliff Blue Label Profesionale PGX
> and a 2005 God of Fire Carlito
> 
> two of these I have never had before and I am looking forward too...


Couldn't have you only representing the Key West PD Drifty! 

I hope you enjoy the smokes Brother, been wanting to get you some for a long time. 

P.S....I believe the Graycliff is the black label Espresso. I don't smoke the Blues. And the Regios is a San Luis Rey. http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?showprod=yes&catpkID=366&pkID=5905&curpage=2


----------



## DriftyGypsy

icehog3 said:


> Couldn't have you only representing the Key West PD Drifty!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the smokes Brother, been wanting to get you some for a long time.
> 
> P.S....I believe the Graycliff is the black label Espresso. I don't smoke the Blues. And the Regios is a San Luis Rey. http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?showprod=yes&catpkID=366&pkID=5905&curpage=2


Thanks... I will wear the shirt with pride, and if someone asks I will just tell them too many donuts...

You are right on the Graycliff... I took it into better light. And I was wondering about the Regios now I know.... Thanks again...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DriftyGypsy said:


> Okay payback is a biotch... the Hog hit back hard... a body check into the walls... first he sent me a Palatine Police Polo Shirt (I will wear it proudly) then five great smokes
> 
> Anejo 55
> Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
> Reglos '03
> Graycliff Blue Label Profesionale PGX
> and a 2005 God of Fire Carlito
> 
> two of these I have never had before and I am looking forward too...


Put up your white flag it's not over until we say it's over.:mn


----------



## wayner123

Troop_lee said:


> *Just posting an updated list of the targets!! And the Status.*
> 
> 1. Detroitpha357 <<*Fired*
> 2. Shaggy <<*Fired* *Canadian Bomb*
> 3. *Sancho*
> 4. *White97Jimmy*
> 5. Old Sailor <<*Fired* *Canadian Bomb*
> 6. Mark THS <<* Fired*
> 7. *KASR*
> 8. Sailchaser <<*Fired*
> 9. *kayak_rat*
> 10. SmokeyJoe <<*Fired*
> 11. DragonMan <<*Fired* *Canadian Bomb*
> 12. Bigqa Petey <<*Fired*
> 13. *RHNewfie*
> 14. ZYA_LTR << *Fired - and hit by us!*
> 15. Papichulo <<*Fired*
> 16. icehog3 <<*Fired - and been hit by us multiple times!*
> 17. Smokehouse <<* Fired*
> 18. *Cigargal* << *Been Hit by us*
> 19. *Spect*
> 20. *BamaDoc77*
> 21. *Mauirce*
> 22. *Kidrock387*
> 23. *Seanohue*,
> 24. *RedBaron*
> 25. Jaymz << *Fired*
> 26. Simplified << *Fired*
> 27. rack04 *<< has Fired*
> 28. DBall << *Fired*
> 29. *Darrell*
> 30. Zipper <<* Fired*
> 31. SvilleKid <<*up to something *
> 32. gromit <<* Fired*
> 33. TimButz2 << *Fired*
> 34. ambientboy <<*Fired*
> 
> *Please let me know if I missed anybody or Any Action.*


Correct me if I am wrong, it seems quite a number of Booker's crew was nothing more than talk.

Some have even taken hits before they got a chance to fire. Maybe those hits took them out.:r


----------



## RHNewfie

Check again... or better yet, go pick up the pieces of ATLHarp


----------



## wayner123

RHNewfie said:


> Check again... or better yet, go pick up the pieces of ATLHarp


ATLHarp wasn't even part of the FL crew. You guys are counting any bomb you sent out, LOL


----------



## RHNewfie

wayner123 said:


> ATLHarp wasn't even part of the FL crew. You guys are counting any bomb you sent out, LOL


oops LOL! Yeah... sigh... at least he lives in Florida 

next week I shall make reparations!


----------



## TimButz2

Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.

View attachment 15157


0306 3030 0000 6704 4507
0306 3030 0000 6704 4552
0306 3030 0000 6704 4576
0306 3030 0000 6704 4545
0306 3030 0000 6704 4521
0306 3030 0000 6704 4538
0306 3030 0000 6704 4569
0306 3030 0000 6704 4514


----------



## icehog3

wayner123 said:


> ATLHarp wasn't even part of the FL crew. You guys are counting any bomb you sent out, LOL


He went to work on behalf of the FLA. crew, so he is part of the crew in our estimation. Hey, I don't live in Michgan but you guys bombed the chit outta me! 



TimButz2 said:


> Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.
> 
> View attachment 15157
> 
> 
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4507
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4552
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4576
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4545
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4521
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4538
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4569
> 0306 3030 0000 6704 4514


*KA-BOOM!* :r


----------



## wayner123

icehog3 said:


> He went to work on behalf of the FLA. crew, so he is part of the crew in our estimation. Hey, I don't live in Michgan but you guys bombed the chit outta me!


You signed your name on the list, so you are fair game. :gn

ATLHarp was a rogue agent.


----------



## RHNewfie

wayner123 said:


> You signed your name on the list, so you are fair game. :gn
> 
> ATLHarp was a rogue agent.


The ATLHarp Identity!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

RHNewfie said:


> The ATLHarp Identity!!!


Maybe... but he has laid down the _*ATLHarp Ultimatum*_ and is working on the_* ATLHarp Supremacy*_ :ss:ss:ss


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> Maybe... but he has laid down the _*ATLHarp Ultimatum*_ and is working on the_* ATLHarp Supremacy*_ :ss:ss:ss


He is more than working on it! 

Andrew just made sure my Thanksgiving Party will be a gas!

Get it? A Party-gas?

Yup...Andrew crushed my mailbox with 5 sweet smokes and a bottle of my favorite beverage...

'99 Partagas Serie du Conn #2
'98 Partagas Petite Corona
'06 Partagas SP2
'07 Super Partagas

and to keep me guessing....

'02 Ramon Allones 898

Add to that bevy of beauties a bottle of Stolichnaya Vodka for my "galaga's nectar"....and I have a Thanksgiving weekend to be thankful for!

Andrew, ya belted me good! Thank you so much for the awesome bomb!....I am almost too tired to attack a few more of your cohorts this weekend.

Almost.


----------



## Kidrock387

Fireeeeeeeee


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> ATLHarp wasn't even part of the FL crew. You guys are counting any bomb you sent out, LOL


Man lil
do this1know Andrew is & will always b apart of the florida crew. Some1send him a history book. Andrew is the man lol. but when the final hit is put on the big man himself then game over. PS; yes he's apart of the florida crew as well. Both of them... Bombs away fellasssssssssss......


----------



## White97Jimmy

wayner123 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, it seems quite a number of Booker's crew was nothing more than talk.
> 
> Some have even taken hits before they got a chance to fire. Maybe those hits took them out.:r


You guys are obviously not paying attention. I'm highlighted in the list as being MIA and just a yapper....but in fact, mine has already landed and blew up in the face of a poor old FL gorilla.


----------



## Sancho

Indeed, I believe Im in the same boat


----------



## wayner123

White97Jimmy said:


> You guys are obviously not paying attention. I'm highlighted in the list as being MIA and just a yapper....but in fact, mine has already landed and blew up in the face of a poor old FL gorilla.


Who prey tell would that be?


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> ATLHarp wasn't even part of the FL crew.


You need to check yourself



wayner123 said:


> ATLHarp was a rogue agent.


Andrew will *ALWAYS* be part of the Florida Crew



DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Man lil
> do this1know Andrew is & will always b apart of the florida crew. Some1send him a history book.* Andrew is the man lol. but when the final hit is put on the big man himself then game over. PS; yes he's apart of the florida crew as well. Both of them... Bombs away fellasssssssssss......


You're right Booker...... Here's a History lesson

Back in early 05, 3 Gorillas hooked up and did a couple of CC splits. Back then, it wasn't against the rules, and what spun off from that is now known as The Florida Crew. Here is a pic of the Plankowners(Founding Members for the non-military people)










Left to Right: Nely(Nelson), Ron1YY(Me), ATLHARP(Andrew)

Nuff said,

Thus endth the Lesson

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

the active members have changed over the years but the philosophy remains the same..............If there isn't any outsiders to bomb then bomb each other


----------



## Sancho

Ron1YY said:


> You need to check yourself
> 
> Andrew will *ALWAYS* be part of the Florida Crew
> 
> You're right Booker......


I just spit my coffee out after reading this, hilarious post Ron :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> You need to check yourself
> 
> Andrew will *ALWAYS* be part of the Florida Crew
> 
> You're right Booker...... Here's a History lesson
> 
> Back in early 05, 3 Gorillas hooked up and did a couple of CC splits. Back then, it wasn't against the rules, and what spun off from that is now known as The Florida Crew. Here is a pic of the Plankowners(Founding Members for the non-military people)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to Right: Nely(Nelson), Ron1YY(Me), ATLHARP(Andrew)
> 
> Nuff said,
> 
> Thus endth the Lesson
> 
> Ron


U know me Ron always trying2show my respect for my elders the senior members (old guys) here that made it possible4us newbies to learn the ropes & enjoy this great experience we call cigars... The florida crew was the 2nd experience I had with herfing with cs members. they welcomed me in2your shop & treated me swell, ill never 4get it. &4that I call yall my friends & that's way your BigMan must fall. TBA (i kinda went south there didn't I lol)


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U know me Ron always trying2show my respect for my elders the senior members (old guys) here that made it possible4us newbies to learn the ropes & enjoy this great experience we call cigars... The florida crew was the 2nd experience I had with herfing with cs members. they welcomed me in2your shop & treated me swell, ill never 4get it. &4that I call yall my friends & that's way your BigMan must fall. TBA (i kinda went south there didn't I lol)


bigman??????????????????


----------



## Old Sailor

Harland tried to take me out but the old guy still stands.....slowly but still standing. Been along time Harland, but I won't forget this:r:r


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> bigman??????????????????


Yeah, but this guy smiles now and then.  :r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, but this guy smiles now and then.  :r


guess that means I'm safe then :ss


----------



## The Dakotan

Well fellas, I got hit today. I got hit hard! TimButz2 slammed me with several sticks I haven't tried!










Tim, awesome hit brother. You knocked the wind out of me but I will live to fight another day.


----------



## TimButz2

The Dakotan said:


> Well fellas, I got hit today. I got hit hard! TimButz2 slammed me with several sticks I haven't tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim, awesome hit brother. You knocked the wind out of me but I will live to fight another day.


I'm not one to talk much, I actions do the talking. The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of Booker's Army achieves its first objective in this round of bombing...1 down 7 targets remain:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, but this guy smiles now and then.  :r






snkbyt said:


> bigman??????????????????


Did u just call me fat..



Old Sailor said:


> Harland tried to take me out but the old guy still stands.....slowly but still standing. Been along time Harland, but I won't forget this:r:r


Nice hit.:tu


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Did u just call me fat


No I don't think so...................I was referring to your quote of taking out the FL Big Man....whom ever that is?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> No I don't think so...................I was referring to your quote of taking out the FL Big Man....whom ever that is?


Yeah I knew u wasnt calling me fat.
But yes he is going down4the last round.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

TimButz2 can mark another "Threat Downer" off his list :ss



















Thanks for the fantastic smokes Tim.....Ya bastard :tu


----------



## Papichulo

Old Sailor said:


> Harland tried to take me out but the old guy still stands.....slowly but still standing. Been along time Harland, but I won't forget this:r:r


I really like those Auroras:tu Great hit.


----------



## TimButz2

Aladdin Sane said:


> TimButz2 can mark another "Threat Downer" off his list :ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fantastic smokes Tim.....Ya bastard :tu


Enjoy Dennis, another target hit by Booker's NY Fighter Bomber Squadron...

Quote:
Originally Posted by TimButz2 
Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.

Attachment 15156

0306 3030 0000 6704 4507
0306 3030 0000 6704 4552
0306 3030 0000 6704 4576
0306 3030 0000 6704 4545
0306 3030 0000 6704 4521
0306 3030 0000 6704 4538 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4569 *Target Hit*
0306 3030 0000 6704 4514

2 down 6 more to go...


----------



## okierock

TimButz hits an Okie.

I thought that yayson and I had made clear that we held no allegiances with with Florida or the North. I have found myself the target of the code red crew anyway.










I was hoping that by attacking both sides we would have avoided this uglyness.

Thanks Tim.


----------



## Kidrock387

Do You Hear That, Incoming


----------



## floydpink

Who is the big man in Florida? I know it's not my scrawny self and I have already been hit. I am gonna take a guess and say it's either Carlos or MadeinDade.


----------



## icehog3

floydpink said:


> Who is the big man in Florida? I know it's not my scrawny self and I have already been hit. I am gonna take a guess and say it's either Carlos or MadeinDade.


That's the big question.


----------



## yayson

okierock said:


> TimButz hits an Okie.
> 
> I thought that yayson and I had made clear that we held no allegiances with with Florida or the North. I have found myself the target of the code red crew anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping that by attacking both sides we would have avoided this uglyness.
> 
> Thanks Tim.


Tim's a good soldier

apparently we didn't make it clear


----------



## wayner123

Looks like USPS finally got here with my boxes. Too bad this is the Threat Down's number one Priority:










0103 8555 7491 9951 2152
0103 8555 7492 0999 7917
0103 8555 7491 7854 0633
0103 8555 7491 8902 6393

Plus two more to our BOTL's up north. You guys didn't think your silly border would help when it came to rockets being fired, did you?


----------



## Troop_lee

wayner123 said:


> Looks like USPS finally got here with my boxes. Too bad this is the Threat Down's number one Priority:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 9951 2152
> 0103 8555 7492 0999 7917
> 0103 8555 7491 7854 0633
> 0103 8555 7491 8902 6393
> 
> Plus two more to our BOTL's up north. You guys didn't think your silly border would help when it came to rockets being fired, did you?


:r:r Great job buddy!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> Looks like USPS finally got here with my boxes. Too bad this is the Threat Down's number one Priority:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 9951 2152
> 0103 8555 7492 0999 7917
> 0103 8555 7491 7854 0633
> 0103 8555 7491 8902 6393
> 
> Plus two more to our BOTL's up north. You guys didn't think your silly border would help when it came to rockets being fired, did you?


I just assigned you some daddys:mn:mn:mnoo


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> I will, but what are these Thompson's sticks??





DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tu:tu:tu





stig said:


> That's just wrong.
> 
> ooooo


Geez, i just saw these replies, dang folks, sorry for being a newbie. I openly admitted in my cigars anonymous meetings to have been introduced to the cigar world by Thompsons, which is why i joined this forum, to do away with my terrible ways, besides, i actually like the empresarios. That's why i always send extra, try one and if it's crap, OK, but you never know till ya try.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'll go back and hide in my newbie cave until i can buy some Davidoff's/Arturo Fuente's/AVO's.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Geez, i just saw these replies, dang folks, sorry for being a newbie. I openly admitted in my cigars anonymous meetings to have been introduced to the cigar world by Thompsons, which is why i joined this forum, to do away with my terrible ways, besides, i actually like the empresarios. That's why i always send extra, try one and if it's crap, OK, but you never know till ya try.I'll go back and hide in my newbie cave until i can buy some Davidoff's/Arturo Fuente's/AVO's.


It's not about what u send, just have fun sending it. We all got a start somewhere. Make sure u visit the noobie trading formus.:tu


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I just assigned you some daddys:mn:mn:mnoo


How'd you know I needed some daddy's?

Seems some of your crew went AWOL, so I forgive me if I don't hold my breath. :r :chk


----------



## TimButz2

yayson said:


> Tim's a good soldier
> 
> apparently we didn't make it clear


Enjoy Jason,

Quote:
Originally Posted by TimButz2 
Well it looks as if Commander Booker has summoned The NY Fighter Bomber Wing of his army for another bombing mission. The squadron has its targets and has scrambled with some heavy ordiance. Objectives destroy Florida & additional points of intrest that have join forces with Florida.

Attachment 15156

0306 3030 0000 6704 4507 Target Hit
0306 3030 0000 6704 4552 Target Hit
0306 3030 0000 6704 4576 Coordinates Wrong, Will Relaunch
[/b]0306 3030 0000 6704 4545 Target Hit
0306 3030 0000 6704 4521 Target Hit
0306 3030 0000 6704 4538 Target Hit
0306 3030 0000 6704 4569 Target Hit
0306 3030 0000 6704 4514 Target Hit
7 down 1 more to go...

Well it looks like all all targets are confirmed hit except for the one stray. The NY Fighter Wing will regroup, refuel, load up some more ammo and complete this mission.


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> Geez, i just saw these replies, dang folks, sorry for being a newbie. I openly admitted in my cigars anonymous meetings to have been introduced to the cigar world by Thompsons, which is why i joined this forum, to do away with my terrible ways, besides, i actually like the empresarios. That's why i always send extra, try one and if it's crap, OK, but you never know till ya try.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I'll go back and hide in my newbie cave until i can buy some Davidoff's/Arturo Fuente's/AVO's.


You don't have to spend the money on those high end brands (although Fuente has a lot of great affordable sticks). I just wondered in what they were. I'm not mad or insulted, it's all in the fun of the game.

Although I hope you won't be mad if I make a you tube movie where I blow them up with firecrackers??


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> You don't have to spend the money on those high end brands (although Fuente has a lot of great affordable sticks). I just wondered in what they were. I'm not mad or insulted, it's all in the fun of the game.
> 
> Although I hope you won't be mad if I make a you tube movie where I blow them up with firecrackers??


As long as you post the link for us all to see. I'm slowly accumulating better smokes, as slowly as i can get the finances past the wife. I buy slowly, a couple here, a sampler there, if anything she has been harping me about all the click-n-ship charges. She says that's eating into my cigar money, but i explained to her that trades are helping my cigar selection. Maybe she'll cool off after the holidays are over. She also, like other wives, finds it strange that we send total strangers boxes of cigars, after we say we need money to buy them...."why do you give them away?" she asks. She doesn't understand the theory behind bombing BOTL.

Oh well, sorry about the Thompsons, i guarantee there will be none in any future assaults.


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> As long as you post the link for us all to see. I'm slowly accumulating better smokes, as slowly as i can get the finances past the wife. I buy slowly, a couple here, a sampler there, if anything she has been harping me about all the click-n-ship charges. She says that's eating into my cigar money, but i explained to her that trades are helping my cigar selection. Maybe she'll cool off after the holidays are over. She also, like other wives, finds it strange that we send total strangers boxes of cigars, after we say we need money to buy them...."why do you give them away?" she asks. She doesn't understand the theory behind bombing BOTL.
> 
> Oh well, sorry about the Thompsons, i guarantee there will be none in any future assaults.


Hey, its the click and ship charges that are slowing me from returning fire. The wife is complaining because has been only working one or two days a week and for the past four months and it finally caught up to us and we have Christmas. So she let me buy return fire, but I can't ship them yet. Sorry!!

Should be this week though....Ugh


----------



## Old Sailor

*Hey, its the click and ship charges that are slowing me from returning fire.*

Sure, ok.......:r:r


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> Hey, its the click and ship charges that are slowing me from returning fire. The wife is complaining because has been only working one or two days a week and for the past four months and it finally caught up to us and we have Christmas. So she let me buy return fire, but I can't ship them yet. Sorry!!
> 
> Should be this week though....Ugh


Hell yeah brother, I know what your saying, 5 bucks a box adds up quickly. Especially during the holidays. Hopefully the wife eases up after Christmas, there are a couple of brothers that I would like to bomb just because. Hell, if we herd in D town again, I should be able to smack a couple of them around..........lightly of course. I'm still a young gorilla, and sensitive. LoL


----------



## TimButz2

Score one for the gang from Florida. Pete(floydpink) decided to launch a retalitory attack:

View attachment 15295


Thanks for the smokes Pete, a few new ones in there for me to try.:tu As for the rest of you beware the NY Fighter Bombing Wing might have taken some damage today but we are far from done on bombing missions


----------



## icehog3

FRIENDLY FIRE ALERT!!

I was hit by one of my own crew!! Admittedly, my recent bashing of MMA (Temporary) Champ Matt Serra had something to do with it...but it was friendly fire nonetheless!!

Mark THS called me out as Matt Hughes' biggest cheerleader...not necessarily true, I just have come to despise Serra's big yapper. But if this is how Mark calls people out, I am all for it!!

Mark sent me a tasty package of 6 great smokes, and a note which had me laughing all the way to the gym this morning.

Fuente Flor Fina 898
Don Pepin Blue Label Invictos
Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Ashton VSG Robusto
Camacho Robusto
Jose Piedras Habana

And the note, the funniest I've got in a long time.

Thanks Mark, I will have to explore this "friendly fire" situation. Maybe I will wait until Serra gets smashed by Hughes or GSP, after his little "injury" heals. Then again, maybe I won't wait. 

Thank you so much for the great smokes and belly laughs, you made my day.


----------



## White97Jimmy

Nice Hit Mark! Lmao!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

So what'cha lames Ooppss BOTL's doing over here other then digging
Hope every1is having a great time as im sure our team is.:tu


----------



## TimButz2

DETROITPHA357 said:


> So what'cha lames Ooppss BOTL's doing over here other then digging
> Hope every1is having a great time as im sure our team is.:tu


Hey Boooker, you know I'm having a *BLAST!!!* literally Awaiting my new orders...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

TimButz2 said:


> Hey Boooker, you know I'm having a *BLAST!!!* literally Awaiting my new orders...


Did u take care of round2, Im sure u did. I will announce round3 around the end of next week.


----------



## White97Jimmy

My round 2 will go out in the next day or two. Just got some new ammo in today.


----------



## rack04

My wife just called me at work and she's not happy. She said that I had three packages delivered today. If, when I get home tonight, I find that any of you are responsible you will pay. :bx :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Who????? us!!!!!!!!:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> Who????? us!!!!!!!!:r:r


Dave...did you stir the pot again?


----------



## Old Sailor

Not this time


----------



## rack04

False alarm. It was some other unsuspecting smokes. :tu


----------



## Troop_lee

rack04 said:


> False alarm. It was some other unsuspecting smokes. :tu


So what your saying is, If we send you bombs. We'll incur your Wrath


----------



## shaggy

Troop_lee said:


> So what your saying is, If we send you bombs. We'll incur your Wrath


i think he will incur his wifes wrath,,,,,,that'll hurt more than anything we could send
:hn


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> i think he will incur his wifes wrath,,,,,,that'll hurt more than anything we could send
> :hn


:r:r:mn:sl:bx


----------



## rack04

shaggy said:


> i think he will incur his wifes wrath,,,,,,that'll hurt more than anything we could send
> :hn


Yep. :tu :hn


----------



## Troop_lee

shaggy said:


> i think he will incur his wifes wrath,,,,,,that'll hurt more than anything we could send
> :hn


Well what does she like to smoke, maybe if we send her some cigars she'll calm down. :tu:ss


----------



## rack04

Troop_lee said:


> Well what does she like to smoke, maybe if we send her some cigars she'll calm down. :tu:ss


She detests smoking.


----------



## TimButz2

Score one for the Florida boys, well an associate member of the Florida crew struck today. Aladdin Sane sought out some payback and connected with a nice hit:

View attachment 15437


A few of my favorites and a new one that I have wanted to try. Thanks for the great smokes Dennis.

For all the talk from the big bad Florida boys it takes an associate from Maryland to land strike against one of Booker's boys, go figure.


----------



## DragonMan

TimButz2 said:


> Score one for the Florida boys, well an associate member of the Florida crew struck today. Aladdin Sane sought out some payback and connected with a nice hit:
> 
> View attachment 15437
> 
> 
> A few of my favorites and a new one that I have wanted to try. Thanks for the great smokes Dennis.
> 
> For all the talk from the big bad Florida boys it takes an associate from Maryland to land strike against one of Booker's boys, go figure.


WOW!! That was a very nice hit!!!! :dr :dr :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

At least one of the Fl guys is doing something right.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=122855

(ok, Troop&Wagner is playing hard ball) Shhhhhh:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

TimButz2 said:


> Score one for the Florida boys, well an associate member of the Florida crew struck today. Aladdin Sane sought out some payback and connected with a nice hit:
> 
> View attachment 15437
> 
> 
> A few of my favorites and a new one that I have wanted to try. Thanks for the great smokes Dennis.
> 
> For all the talk from the big bad Florida boys it takes an associate from Maryland to land strike against one of Booker's boys, go figure.


Just a little payback 

Enjoy em brother!


----------



## Troop_lee

0103 8555 7492 9517 1734
0103 8555 7492 8468 5976
0103 8555 7492 1128 5651
0103 8555 7492 6371 4451
0103 8555 7492 5322 8692
0103 8555 7492 2177 1410

:tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

Blah blah blah...

Let's see who's still alive...


0103 8555 7491 7003 8930
0103 8555 7493 1683 9568
0103 8555 7493 0635 3807
0103 8555 7492 9586 8047


----------



## smokehouse

Got Bombed from Texas today. Thanks for the cigars and Jerky ttours. They all look yummy.


----------



## DBall

Wayner got me last week... here's the pics to prove it. Nice hit, but NY is still alive :tu




Never had the DCM, so this will be a first. Thanks man!!!


----------



## icehog3

DBall said:


> Wayner got me last week... here's the pics to prove it. Nice hit, but NY is still alive :tu
> 
> Never had the DCM, so this will be a first. Thanks man!!!


Pretty sweet stack of smokes Wayne....but like Alex, we're still standing.


----------



## icehog3

Florida attacks! Trooper melted the 6 inches of snow on my porch with a blast of nicotine and alcohol radiation from FLA. 

The attack included a bottle of V-5 vodka, a new one for me....Looking forward to sampling it Trooper! Along with a note gloating over the weather differences between this Arctic Tundra and FLA, he also sent me 5 glorious smokes:

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul
Nestor Toro (This cigar is huge!) 
Oliva Corona
Fumadores Churchhill (even bigger than the Nestor)
CAO Brazilia Lambada 

Thank you so much for the smackdown Trooper! I was just thinking yesterday that it has been a while since I had a Brazilia, and today you send me one in a size I haven't had. 

And the war rages on....


----------



## Troop_lee

icehog3 said:


> Florida attacks! Trooper melted the 6 inches of snow on my porch with a blast of nicotine and alcohol radiation from FLA.
> 
> The attack included a bottle of V-5 vodka, a new one for me....Looking forward to sampling it Trooper! Along with a note gloating over the weather differences between this Arctic Tundra and FLA, he also sent me 5 glorious smokes:
> 
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul
> Nestor Toro (This cigar is huge!)
> Oliva Corona
> Fumadores Churchhill (even bigger than the Nestor)
> CAO Brazilia Lambada
> 
> Thank you so much for the smackdown Trooper! I was just thinking yesterday that it has been a while since I had a Brazilia, and today you send me one in a size I haven't had.
> 
> And the war rages on....


Enjoy!!


----------



## Troop_lee

Troop_lee said:


> 0103 8555 7492 9517 1734
> 0103 8555 7492 8468 5976 <<< One down
> 0103 8555 7492 1128 5651
> 0103 8555 7492 6371 4451
> 0103 8555 7492 5322 8692
> 0103 8555 7492 2177 1410
> 
> :tu


I know that more landed, I can't wait to see the destruction, as soon as they dig themselves out of the rubble.


----------



## smokehouse

Well Trooper decided to pay me back with a nice selection of smokes and looks like some tasty sauce, and of course a note to gloat about the warm weather they have. Thanks Trooper I will be thinking of ya when I am standing outside over my BBQ freezing my arise off while I slap some of that sauce on some meat. You may have melted the snow off of my porch but MI is still standing :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Troop_lee said:


> I know that more landed, I can't wait to see the destruction, as soon as they dig themselves out of the rubble.


:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Troop_lee

smokehouse said:


> Well Trooper decided to pay me back with a nice selection of smokes and looks like some tasty sauce, and of course a note to gloat about the warm weather they have. Thanks Trooper I will be thinking of ya when I am standing outside over my BBQ freezing my arise off while I slap some of that sauce on some meat. You may have melted the snow off of my porch but MI is still standing :tu


I hope that you enjoy, that's a pretty good sauce. It's a product of Florida, that I don't think you can get up north. It's really good on sausage, just cook with it in a skillet, or apply on the grill like you said.


----------



## Mark THS

That dirty rotten boyscout Trooper got me good today. I suppose those Florida boys actually do know how to play





Good selection- I think the Padron 64 may be a ShootNHerf selection :tu

I'm curious to try the sauce.


----------



## icehog3

smokehouse said:


> Thanks Trooper I will be thinking of ya when I slap some of that sauce on some meat.


Whoa, Nelly! :r


----------



## Mark THS

icehog3 said:


> Whoa, Nelly! :r


:r :r


----------



## snkbyt

Mark THS said:


> That dirty rotten boyscout Trooper got me good today. I suppose those Florida boys actually do know how to play
> 
> Good selection- I think the Padron 64 may be a ShootNHerf selection :tu
> 
> I'm curious to try the sauce.


how did you get the scissors out of the box B4 you opened it?..........................................................................................:r


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> how did you get the scissors out of the box B4 you opened it?..........................................................................................:r


Did you fall off the MC onto your head? :r


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> Did you fall off the MC onto your head? :r


:r:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Did you fall off the MC onto your head? :r





Old Sailor said:


> :r:r:r


What? did the Saturday sarcasm go over everyones head


snkbyt said:


> how did you get the scissors out of the box B4 you opened it?..........................................................................................:r


----------



## ZYA_LTR

I too was hit by Trooper's payback launch, too bad our round 3 will anhiliate one of theres, never to recover.

Pics of the carnage: The wife has impounded the rum, and the santa statue, Santa now resides on the entertainment center, and i get to keep the smokes, and share the bottle opener, thanks for the goodies.


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> What? did the Saturday sarcasm go over everyones head


Over my head, out the door and down the street.


----------



## smokehouse

icehog3 said:


> Whoa, Nelly! :r


:rI knew someone was gonna turn that dirty. Leave it to you Tom.


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> I too was hit by Trooper's payback launch, too bad our round 3 will anhiliate one of theres, never to recover.
> 
> Pics of the carnage: The wife has impounded the rum, and the santa statue, Santa now resides on the entertainment center, and i get to keep the smokes, and share the bottle opener, thanks for the goodies.


Hope you enjoy the smokes, your wife enoys the rum. (actually pretty good stuff, its a prouct of the virgen islands. IMO its a better product than most.) The family enjoys the chrsitmas decorations and your all enjoy the cool beer opener!!


----------



## Mark THS

The Capper openers are so badass. Cool bomb, Troop


----------



## Troop_lee

Mark THS said:


> That dirty rotten boyscout Trooper got me good today. I suppose those Florida boys actually do know how to play
> 
> Good selection- I think the Padron 64 may be a ShootNHerf selection :tu
> 
> I'm curious to try the sauce.


Enjoy, the 64 has been in my humidor for a few moneths.

yeah, those are really cool bottel openers, do you have one?


----------



## Mark THS

Troop_lee said:


> Enjoy, the 64 has been in my humidor for a few moneths.
> 
> yeah, those are really cool bottel openers, do you have one?


Havent got one for myself, but my local bar leaves them out for the patrons to use. I havent seen them in stores.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Looking forward to trying out the opener, on Pop of course, beer is the drink of the devil.


----------



## Old Sailor

ZYA_LTR said:


> Looking forward to trying out the opener, on Pop of course, beer is the drink of the devil.


wuss:r:r:gn


----------



## Troop_lee

ZYA_LTR said:


> Looking forward to trying out the opener, on Pop of course, beer is the drink of the devil.


Agreed, Cider however is a gift from god. :tu


----------



## Mark THS

ZYA_LTR said:


> Looking forward to trying out the opener, on Pop of course, beer is the drink of the devil.


Correction: $9 Martinis are the drink of the devil


----------



## Troop_lee

Mark THS said:


> Correction: $9 Martinis are the drink of the devil


Also true.

No $2 Jager shots are the drink of the Devil. :hn


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Mark THS said:


> Correction: $9 Martinis are the drink of the devil


Yeah, ain't it true, but it seems everytime we go to Robusto's my wife becomes possesed! Happened last night again.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Troop_lee said:


> Also true.
> 
> No $2 Jager shots are the drink of the Devil. :hn


Yager bombs...oooohhh.


----------



## Mark THS

ZYA_LTR said:


> Yeah, ain't it true, but it seems everytime we go to Robusto's my wife becomes possesed! Happened last night again.


When they get that syrup in 'em, they get all antsy in their pantsy


----------



## Troop_lee

Mark THS said:


> When they get that syrup in 'em, they get all antsy in their pantsy


I love that Movie!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

smokehouse said:


> :rI knew someone was gonna turn that dirty. Leave it to you Tom.


Once a douchebag..... :r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Once a douchebag..... :r


always a DB


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> Once a douchebag..... :r


Admiral DB:r


----------



## DragonMan

Looks like hiding in the shadows did me no good!! *Wayner123* managed to get one through the radar!! Very nice selection of cigars Wayne, but you didn't put a scratch on my dragon scales!! You did put a big smile on my face, *thank you very much!!!! *:tu :tu

- Arturo Fuente Chateau Sun Grown
- Olivia Serie V Double Robusto
- Ashton VSG Robusto
- Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generosos
- Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill


----------



## wayner123

Glad you finally got it, Dragonman. I won't complain about the US mail system again. Cananda and Germany have it far worse!

Hope you enjoy them. The VSG has a year or so on it.


----------



## shaggy

well seems wayner is 2 for 2 today....but only glancing blows i think...no knock-outs but very nice tho




thank you very much sir.....but u still wont win

:chk


----------



## icehog3

SCUD ATTACK!!​
0307 0020 0001 5925 8288

0307 0020 0001 5925 8271​
Still awaiting Booker's word on the big launch.

That is all.


----------



## Papichulo

Troop Lee bombed the piss out of me. Wifey is still gone no pics. 

Here is what he hit me with:

Three bottles of Sauza Hot Sauces
Mini bottle of Wisers Delux Canadian Whiskey
Mini bottle of W.L. Weller KY Whiskey
A fat ERDM Robusto Largo
Legends White Lable
Torano Exodus 1959
Angel Torp
Don Carlos or Hemmingway :dr

I really nice hit brother. I am still clearing the smoke.


----------



## snkbyt

Papichulo said:


> Troop Lee bombed the piss out of me. Wifey is still gone no pics.
> 
> Here is what he hit me with:
> 
> Three bottles of Sauza Hot Sauces
> Mini bottle of Wisers Delux Canadian Whiskey
> Mini bottle of W.L. Weller KY Whiskey
> A fat ERDM Robusto Largo
> Legends White Lable
> Torano Exodus 1959
> Angel Torp
> Don Carlos or Hemmingway :dr
> 
> I really nice hit brother. I am still clearing the smoke.


ha ha


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Papichulo said:


> Troop Lee bombed the piss out of me. Wifey is still gone no pics.
> 
> Here is what he hit me with:
> 
> Three bottles of Sauza Hot Sauces
> Mini bottle of Wisers Delux Canadian Whiskey
> Mini bottle of W.L. Weller KY Whiskey
> A fat ERDM Robusto Largo
> Legends White Lable
> Torano Exodus 1959
> Angel Torp
> Don Carlos or Hemmingway :dr
> 
> I really nice hit brother. I am still clearing the smoke.


Damn Troop! :tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

snkbyt said:


> ha ha


What are you laughing at? That was WEAK!


----------



## Papichulo

White97Jimmy said:


> What are you laughing at? That was WEAK!


The bomb was not, but the sauce was mild


----------



## Troop_lee

White97Jimmy said:


> What are you laughing at? That was WEAK!


:fu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*It's2late, your days are numbered. HQ will be taken out!!*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1325500&postcount=1096

Please dont click:bn


----------



## Simplified

This thing is still going on? I thought Florida was blown away a few weeks ago.:hn


----------



## White97Jimmy

Simplified said:


> This thing is still going on? I thought Florida was blown away a few weeks ago.:hn


It was...now we're just tossing missiles into the ocean for fun.


----------



## Old Sailor

Got a pkg from Wayne today labeled Handmade trinkets LOL, camera is packed to go to work so here's the damage.
Nestor Maduro
Montecristo
AF 858
Padron 64 Anni
Padilla

Slight shrapnel wounds but I'm still standing,:chk:chk Thanks Wayne, glad it arrived before I left for my shift.:dr


----------



## Mark THS

Old Sailor said:


> Got a pkg from Wayne today labeled Handmade trinkets LOL, camera is packed to go to work so here's the damage.
> Nestor Maduro
> Montecristo
> AF 858
> Padron 64 Anni
> Padilla
> 
> Slight shrapnel wounds but I'm still standing,:chk:chk Thanks Wayne, glad it arrived before I left for my shift.:dr


Gail may have used them for kindling :r


----------



## Old Sailor

LMAO....If this rain freezes we're in deep:BS


----------



## wayner123

Old Sailor said:


> Got a pkg from Wayne today labeled Handmade trinkets LOL, camera is packed to go to work so here's the damage.
> Nestor Maduro
> Montecristo
> AF 858
> Padron 64 Anni
> Padilla
> 
> Slight shrapnel wounds but I'm still standing,:chk:chk Thanks Wayne, glad it arrived before I left for my shift.:dr


I am glad it arrived before you left. :ss Have the Anni as a "so long" smoke!!

I am sure it would take a lot to put you out of commision, but I tried.

On the other hand it was extremely easy taking out the Syndicate. They keep trying to gather members, but it's like trying to build a house out of straw. When the strong winds blow, no matter how much straw there is, it gets blown away!! :mn


----------



## Old Sailor

Syndicate = a bunch of wussies:r:r they'll learn :mn:chk


----------



## wayner123

Old Sailor said:


> Syndicate = a bunch of wussies:r:r they'll learn :mn:chk


:r:r:r


----------



## Troop_lee

Old Sailor said:


> Syndicate = a bunch of wussies:r:r they'll learn :mn:chk


:tpd:


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> On the other hand it was extremely easy taking out the Syndicate. They keep trying to gather members, but it's like trying to build a house out of straw. When the strong winds blow, no matter how much straw there is, it gets blown away!! :mn


Holy cow... blahblahblahblahblahblah... it never ends with you. We gathered members for a hit that will arrive at it's target beginning tomorrow and continue throughout the week. Unfortunately, it had nothing to do with you.

Don't worry, Wayne, you haven't been forgotten. And you've got a LONG way to go before wiping out the Syndicate... :r

Have a great day... :tu


----------



## sailchaser

DBall said:


> Holy cow... blahblahblahblahblahblah... it never ends with you.
> 
> Have a great day... :tu


Manners and everything how nice


----------



## DBall

Old Sailor said:


> Syndicate = a bunch of wussies:r:r they'll learn :mn:chk


...didn't you get bombed with a full bundle of smokes at some point there, tough guy? :tu All I learned was that the great white north coast guard turns the other cheek after an assault. 

But I digress... we're supposed to be on the same team for the destruction of what once was called florida (now called BookerLand).

Also, I don't know about everyone else, but I will definitely be in for the third round.


----------



## DBall

sailchaser said:


> Manners and everything how nice


Wayne has some thick skin... he dishes it out just as well as he takes it. I'm pretty sure he knows it is just a return volley of crap-talking


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Holy cow... blahblahblahblahblahblah... it never ends with you. We gathered members for a hit that will arrive at it's target beginning tomorrow and continue throughout the week. Unfortunately, it had nothing to do with you.
> 
> Don't worry, Wayne, you haven't been forgotten. And you've got a LONG way to go before wiping out the Syndicate... :r
> 
> Have a great day... :tu


:r That's fine. But pardon me if I don't hold my breath. I believe if a bomb is sent back, then both parties are null and void. With the victor being the last person. :mn:gn:tg



DBall said:


> Also, I don't know about everyone else, but I will definitely be in for the third round.


I think you may want to concentrate on round 2 instead of skipping straight ahead to round 3. :chk


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Wayne has some thick skin... he dishes it out just as well as he takes it. I'm pretty sure he knows it is just a return volley of crap-talking


Yeah it's all in good fun. Who can get mad or upset when free smokes are the ammunition?

:r You should hear me at football games!! :r


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> :r That's fine. But pardon me if I don't hold my breath. I believe if a bomb is sent back, then both parties are null and void. With the victor being the last person. :mn:gn:tg


I have a feeling you and I have a long way to go before anyone gives up. Should we just start the DBall vs wayner123 thread now?

:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

DBall said:


> ...didn't you get bombed with a full bundle of smokes at some point there, tough guy? :tu *All I learned was that the great white north coast guard turns the other cheek after an assault*.
> 
> But I digress... we're supposed to be on the same team for the destruction of what once was called florida (now called BookerLand).
> 
> Also, I don't know about everyone else, but I will definitely be in for the third round.


:chk:fu:r Oh I haven't forgotten that bundle


----------



## Darrell

The Canadian Coast Guard are like lifeguards, with gun ships. :r


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> I have a feeling you and I have a long way to go before anyone gives up. Should we just start the DBall vs wayner123 thread now?
> 
> :r:r:r


I'm your huckleberry.... Don't just stand there and talk... shoot.



Darrell said:


> The Canadian Coast Guard are like lifeguards, with gun ships. :r


Nice to see you drop by Darrell. I thought you went AWOL.


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> I'm your huckleberry.... Don't just stand there and talk... shoot.


I've got something special in mind for you, buddy... I have to wait til it arrives, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Troop_lee

DBall said:


> I have a feeling you and I have a long way to go before anyone gives up. Should we just start the DBall vs wayner123 thread now?
> 
> :r:r:r


Count me in for Wayne's Crew.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

DBall said:


> I've got something special in mind for you, buddy... I have to wait til it arrives, but it'll be worth it.


blaa....blaa blaaa...where have I heard that before:r:r


----------



## DBall

Old Sailor said:


> blaa....blaa blaaa...where have I heard that before:r:r


Actually, I don't know. Where _have_ you heard that before? The only thing I was waiting for on your bomb was for you to get off shift...


----------



## Bigga Petey

It's been raining and foggy here as well. The slight mist at the end of my road did not necessarily raise any flags or sound any bells. Not until I got closer to my mailbox did I notice the mist was mingling with smoke from the embers that was at one time my mailbox. It may have been smoldering like this for several days. I haven't been down my driveway since Friday night.

Troop Lee has found a way to mend where he has been cleaved and retaliated in a large way. 
There is a lesson to be learned here. Most lessons are bitter but noteworthy.
Never count an enemy down until you see them fill the hole with dirt.

The damage, some VERY NICE sticks, none of which I have ever tried.
Also some liquid propellant that apparently didn't get expended in delivering this bomb.

Thanks Troop! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Simplified said:


> This thing is still going on? I thought Florida was blown away a few weeks ago.:hn


We missed a big gorilla, we have our sites locked on him now.



White97Jimmy said:


> It was...now we're just tossing missiles into the ocean for fun.


:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Papichulo

MIssion Complete!!!! Bomb went out today as ordered!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

__________________
Dave 
HERE TILL JAN.9TH
Canadian Headcount



Is this a solid date, or are you going to change it again and mess with my logistics????????


Ron


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> I've got something special in mind for you, buddy... I have to wait til it arrives, but it'll be worth it.


Wait till it arrives?? Are you waiting on your imaginary smokes again? You must actually get something, not just imagine it!! :r


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Wait till it arrives?? Are you waiting on your imaginary smokes again? You must actually get something, not just imagine it!! :r


Again? Explain.

:tu


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Again? Explain.
> 
> :tu


I know the syndicate is a bit shell shocked and in a stupor after being bombed silly, so no amount of explaining would really help. Although in your case, it may be a pre-existing condition :r:r:r


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> I know the syndicate is a bit shell shocked and in a stupor after being bombed silly, so no amount of explaining would really help. Although in your case, it may be a pre-existing condition :r:r:r


Wow... now that is a straight answer. Good job. :tu

I could type the question slower for you, if you'd like...

:r



wayner123 said:


> Are you waiting on your imaginary smokes again?


when, previously, was I "waiting on imaginary smokes". I anxiously await your next non-answer.


----------



## DragonMan

Ron1YY said:


> __________________
> Dave
> HERE TILL JAN.9TH
> Canadian Headcount
> 
> Is this a solid date, or are you going to change it again and mess with my logistics????????
> 
> Ron


I believe it means on his ship since he put "HERE TILL JAN.9TH" under a picture of it. :2


----------



## DragonMan

White97Jimmy said:


> It was...now we're just tossing missiles into the ocean for fun.


I wonder if Florida minds being the new Atlantis??  

:ss


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *ALL HANDS ON DECK, ALL HANDS ON DECK!!! PLEASE CHECK YOUR PM'S FOR YOUR FINAL DESTROYING COORDINATES!!!!! *


0307 0020 0001 5925 8318

0307 0020 0001 5925 8325

    ​


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Wow... now that is a straight answer. Good job. :tu
> 
> I could type the question slower for you, if you'd like...
> 
> :r
> 
> when, previously, was I "waiting on imaginary smokes". I anxiously await your next non-answer.


Geez man, it's called banter :chk. I don't know of anytime you previously waited for imaginary smokes. That was just my banter/come back to what you had posted earlier. Sorry, if I am not clear that I am just playing around. I didn't mean for you to take it personally. (except for the challenge part, I really am your huckleberry:cb)

If everything we have been saying were absolute truth instead of joking, I believe the Police, Army, Marines, etc would have something to say about all the "bombs".


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Geez man, it's called banter :chk. I don't know of anytime you previously waited for imaginary smokes. That was just my banter/come back to what you had posted earlier. Sorry, if I am not clear that I am just playing around. I didn't mean for you to take it personally. (except for the challenge part, I really am your huckleberry:cb)
> 
> If everything we have been saying were absolute truth instead of joking, I believe the Police, Army, Marines, etc would have something to say about all the "bombs".


I was just screwing around. Sorry if it sounded too harsh (really). I certainly didn't take any of it personally... like you said... who can really get upset when it's all about free smokes... I apologize if my bantering back came off wrong and I genuinely hope that you did not take anything I said personally either.

I did, however, create a playground for us *HERE.

:tu

*


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> I was just screwing around. Sorry if it sounded too harsh (really). I certainly didn't take any of it personally... like you said... who can really get upset when it's all about free smokes... I apologize if my bantering back came off wrong and I genuinely hope that you did not take anything I said personally either.
> 
> I did, however, create a playground for us *HERE. *
> 
> *:tu*


No worries  I thought you had taken it too seriously. Now on to bigger and better things. Oh yeah, you should keep an eye on the photoshop contest in the next few days!!


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> No worries  I thought you had taken it too seriously. Now on to bigger and better things. Oh yeah, you should keep an eye on the photoshop contest in the next few days!!


How about a pic of you there, buddy? Anyone have one? I'll pay good money!


----------



## icehog3

OK, Wayne and Dan are done slobbering all over each other and making up.  :r

We now take you back to your regularly scheduled bombing.  


icehog3 said:


> 0307 0020 0001 5925 8318
> 
> 0307 0020 0001 5925 8325
> 
> ​


----------



## The Dakotan

I got absolutely blown up today. I don't even know what to say. Tom (aka. Santa Hog) put the biggest hurting on me. I've never experienced anything like it. Speechless. 

2006 RAG
2006 Cuaba Salamone
2001 San Cristobal Principe
2005 ERdM Choix
1998 Party Conni #3
2005 RASCC
Upmann Custom Rolled
2005 Monte 5
2000 Boli RC
1970s 898 NV

Tom, your generosity is stunning. All I can say is thank you.
__________________


----------



## DBall

The Dakotan said:


> 2006 RAG
> 2006 Cuaba Salamone
> 2001 San Cristobal Principe
> 2005 ERdM Choix
> 1998 Party Conni #3
> 2005 RASCC
> Upmann Custom Rolled
> 2005 Monte 5
> 2000 Boli RC
> 1970s 898 NV


Oh my god, man! That is one of the most brutal things I have seen. Unbelievable!


----------



## The Dakotan

DBall said:


> Oh my god, man! That is one of the most brutal things I have seen. Unbelievable!


i know. brutal. merciless. awesome.


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> I got absolutely blown up today. I don't even know what to say. Tom (aka. Santa Hog) put the biggest hurting on me. I've never experienced anything like it. Speechless.
> 
> 2006 RAG
> 2006 Cuaba Salamone
> 2001 San Cristobal Principe
> 2005 ERdM Choix
> 1998 Party Conni #3
> 2005 RASCC
> Upmann Custom Rolled
> 2005 Monte 5
> 2000 Boli RC
> 1970s 898 NV
> 
> Tom, your generosity is stunning. All I can say is thank you.
> __________________


I cheated a little Jeff...saw a couple things I had on your MAW list, and threw them in there. Sometimes cheating ain't a bad thing! :r

Enjoy, my friend!


----------



## White97Jimmy

Damn Tom!


----------



## icehog3

White97Jimmy said:


> Damn Tom!


It was retaliation, Jeff put a good hurting on me for the THREAT crew....wasn't sure why a Hoosier picked their team. :r


----------



## Ron1YY

DragonMan said:


> I believe it means on his ship since he put "HERE TILL JAN.9TH" under a picture of it. :2


Thanks, Now I can plan........

Ron


----------



## ZYA_LTR

White97Jimmy said:


> Damn Tom!


Tell me about it, damn James, i sure am glad that the hog is on our team. I don't think my mail lady could handle a bomb of that magnitude, she barely can step over my christmas lights to walk through my grass(ARGH), let alone have to lug around a smoking projectile like that.

Nice hog, nice.


----------



## Mauirce

ZYA_LTR said:


> Tell me about it, damn James, i sure am glad that the hog is on our team. I don't think my mail lady could handle a bomb of that magnitude, she barely can step over my christmas lights to walk through my grass(ARGH), let alone have to lug around a smoking projectile like that.
> 
> Nice hog, nice.


Ain't that the truth. Say is Florida still around? I passed by the southern most part of Georgia and all I saw was a pile of ring gauges where florida _*use*_ to be.

:r:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

Mauirce said:


> Ain't that the truth. Say is Florida still around? I passed by the southern most part of Georgia and all I saw was a pile of ring gauges where florida _*use*_ to be.
> 
> :r:r:r


in your dreams Mauirce


----------



## TimButz2

snkbyt said:


> in your dreams Mauirce


Oh, one of the Florida boys climbed out from all the rubble that is left of Florida to voice his opinion.


----------



## snkbyt

TimButz2 said:


> Oh, one of the Florida boys climbed out from all the rubble that is left of Florida to voice his opinion.


I'm glad y'all think you've won and the WAR is over...............no just turn your backs to the FL Crew


----------



## Papichulo

snkbyt said:


> I'm glad y'all think you've won and the WAR is over...............no just turn your backs to the FL Crew


You know I cannot turn my back on you. Nor can Tom and the crew.


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> You know I cannot turn my back on you. Nor can Tom and the crew.


They just don't know.....They are going to have a herf before the new year!!!!!:ss

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> They just don't know.....They are going to have a herf before the new year!!!!!:ss
> 
> Ron


 And so are you at Corona Cigar:ss:chk


----------



## Ron1YY

Papichulo said:


> And so are you at Corona Cigar:ss:chk


Very observant. But you missed the post that I can't make it. Plus, I'll be watching for you or your crew to post herf info more than a day in advance!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Very observant. But you missed the post that I can't make it. Plus, I'll be watching for you or your crew to post herf info more than a day in advance!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I missed that. You know I don't go down to HOuston often. ONly once so far. Keep an eye out for San Antonio and Austin. I am sorry to hear you can not make the Corona herf. I guess I have to wait:ss


----------



## Troop_lee

Papichulo said:


> I missed that. You know I don't go down to HOuston often. ONly once so far. Keep an eye out for San Antonio and Austin. I am sorry to hear you can not make the Corona herf. I guess I have to wait:ss


What could you possibly do to us at a herf at corona?? You can't have something delivered to us there, because nobody knows who we are. You would have to have an agent in place to meet us there.


----------



## snkbyt

Troop_lee said:


> What could you possibly do to us at a herf at corona?? You can't have something delivered to us there, because nobody knows who we are. You would have to have an agent in place to meet us there.


not me...................................this time


----------



## LJ'sVic

Troop_lee said:


> What could you possibly do to us at a herf at corona?? You can't have something delivered to us there, because nobody knows who we are. You would have to have an agent in place to meet us there.


You never know who will call and what will happen :ss

Vic


----------



## DETROITPHA357

LJ'sVic said:


> You never know who will call and what will happen :ss
> 
> Vic


Hey Vic how ya doing:tu


----------



## icehog3

Man down! Man down!!

To paraphrase Dr. Dre:

"It's like a deadly game of freeze tag,
Mike hit me with a 46-Mag,
Now I'm froze inside a body bag". 

Made in Dade (Mike) decided to reinitiate hostilities  between the Florida crew and Booker's crew by pretty much crippling me with a mega-bomb today. One of the biggest battle victories in the War so far, I am gonna need a medic, a splint, a lighter and some rum. 

Mike CRUSHED me with a bomb of epic magnitude.

'06 Bolivar Royal Corona
'06 Vegas Robania Clasico
'07 Bolivar Petite Corona
'06 Romeo y Julieta #2 Tubos
'05 Punch Punch
'07 Trinidad Reyes
'06 Cohiba Siglo I
'06 Montecristo Edmundo
'06 Partagas PSP2
'05 El Rey del Mundo Petite Corona
'05 H. Upmann Mag46

I am hurt, down and trying to recover....reaching for the flag....reaching....Booker...save me!!

Mike...unbelievable, Brother! It was so great meeting you at MMHIII, I look forward to seeing you when I get down there again....soon. Maybe we can double, Ron says he has someome who wants to curl my tail.  Thank you more than I can say!


----------

